# ~*~ Teen Mummys Natural Parenting Thread ~*~



## emmylou92

~*~ Teen Mummys Natural Parenting Thread ~*~
Just a place for us all to come to talk about, baby wearing, cloth nappies, breast feeding and such. Nice place for us to share advice info Pictures and links! :flower:


Cloth Bum Mummy's
17thy
EllaAndLyla
AriannasMama
Vinteenage
Bexxx
Bumpy_j
Emyandpotato
Jellyt
Hot tea
Youngmummy94
Emmylou92
Lauram_92

Baby Wearing Mummy's
Emmylou92
EllaAndLyla
Emyandpotato
17thy
Monkei
Jellyt
Strawberrymum
Smatheson
Bexxx
Bumpy_j
Hot tea
EffyKat
Ariannasmama
Daydreamerx
Leopard
Harli

 Co Sleeping Mummy's
Emmylou92 (for 6months)
Veganmama
Monkei
EllaAndLyla
Smatheson
Strawberrymum
Amygwen
Mb2012
Vinteenage
Youngmummy94
EffyKat
Bumpy_j
Bexxx
Snowfia
AriannasMama
Daydreamerx
Rainbows_x
Hot tea
Leopard

 Breast Feeding Mummy's
Leopard (combi feeding)
Daydreamer (combi feeding)
Lauram_92 (Expressed)
Harli
Strwaberrymum
Mb2012
Monkei
Bumpy_j
Amygwen
Veganmama
Bexxx
Smatheson (BF 3m Expressed 5m)
Snowfia
Hot tea


Extended Rear Facing ERF
Emmylou92
Smatheson
Ariannasmama
Leopard
Vinteenage
Bexxx
EllaAndLyla
Bumpy_j
17thy
Emyandpotato
Amygwen


Elimination Communication
17thy 

If you do any of the above and want to be added let me know, that way new mummys can see who is doing what therefor who to ask questions to! :thumbup:

 Cloth Nappy Links
Funky Monkey Pants
Cheeks and Cherries
Fill Your Pants


Carrier's
Baby Hawk
Rose and Rebellion





​


----------



## 17thy

Yay! :D Great idea! 

Guess I'll start out by saying I have a "shopping cart" full of diaper making materials I'm about to buy! :thumbup: Gonna have to start slaving away at a zillion little newborn sized fitteds :haha:

Also, I got in touch with the people at babyhawk yesterday (I ordered a toddlerhawk mei tai February 16th) and they said it would be shipped by middle of NEXT week. :( Plus another 1-2 weeks for shipping time. *sigh* I'm gonna know if my baby is a boy or a girl by the time I get my mei tai in the mail. But at least I'll know ahead of time how long it will take when I go to order one for the newb.


----------



## Leopard

I baby wear with a sling (we prefer that over a carrier or wrap), I have to combination feed by no choice of my own; so definitely put me under breastfeeding, and we partially co-sleep. Tried the whole cloth diaper thing, but it was so hard with a very little baby so after 3 weeks we converted to disposables :)


----------



## Harli

I love the thread idea as well! 

I breast feed and recently started baby-wearing with Leela! 

Do really wish I'd known more about baby-wearing when I had Azia though, as now that I know about it, would have loved to do it with Azia!


----------



## lauram_92

I use cloth nappies, did expressing rather than breastfeeding due to latching problems. And sometimes Oliver comes into my bed at night if he is being difficult! Lol.

I'm interested in baby wearing, do you get easy wraps etc to use for babies as big as Oliver? That are reasonably priced.


----------



## veganmama

co sleeping and breastfeeding for me

i have a carrier but he's too small for it atm


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm a baby wearing & co-sleeping mummy :) 

I'm also a part time cloth bum mum lol, I haven't got round to using them full time yet but were getting there :)


----------



## 17thy

veganmama said:


> co sleeping and breastfeeding for me
> 
> i have a carrier but he's too small for it atm
> 
> here's my babe giving me the finger whilst breastfeeding haha
> 
> https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/DSC02028.jpg

AWW I have a few BFing photos from when LO was this little, makes me tear up seeing them <3 So tiny!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

lauram_92 said:


> I use cloth nappies, did expressing rather than breastfeeding due to latching problems. And sometimes Oliver comes into my bed at night if he is being difficult! Lol.
> 
> I'm interested in baby wearing, do you get easy wraps etc to use for babies as big as Oliver? That are reasonably priced.

A mei tai would probably be good, Lyla uses one and can look all around, and stretch her legs. You can also wear them on your back too :) I got mine for about £20 off eBay xx


----------



## 17thy

lauram_92 said:


> I use cloth nappies, did expressing rather than breastfeeding due to latching problems. And sometimes Oliver comes into my bed at night if he is being difficult! Lol.
> 
> I'm interested in baby wearing, do you get easy wraps etc to use for babies as big as Oliver? That are reasonably priced.

You can get a cheap piece of woven fabric (the measurements that you need though) and use that as a wrap. We did this with no problems for a while and the fabric only cost $5 :D 

Just plunged $100 into a mei tai though, holy shiz is that expensive. But since it is a toddler one we will be able to use it for way longer because we carry Em and the next one will be a toddler eventually! I'm sure we'll end up getting our money's worth. 

Although mei tais are cute and very simple, beware of cheapies because I got one without padding and stuff and omg it KILLS my shoulders, I can't even use it. good thing it was only like $10.


----------



## leoniebabey

I don't do any of those atm but interested in babywearing new baby so will be stalking here ;)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Heres a few snaps of me babywearing, I've tried all the different carriers/slings/wraps until I found a mei tai that was perfect for us, although I do miss slings :(

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264040_10150693418995052_585980051_19420872_366308_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/311770_10150774965590052_585980051_20445210_2793949_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/300384_10150866001330052_585980051_21120989_1551424680_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/293959_1938710709817_1303873818_31766169_7883342_n.jpg

:)


----------



## hot tea

Hi, I belong in all these categories. I breastfed my son until 37 months old, my second is nearly four months old. So in total I have exclusively breastfed 41 month. :shock:

I exclusively babywear, we don't own a stroller. I prefer woven wraps. I have several carriers.

Cosleeping we have done from day one with both.

Cloth diapers since birth as well, but thinking about switching to EC once we move. (Ellimination Communication, aka diaperless).


----------



## Jellyt

I'm a baby wearing mummy! A cloth nappy mummy too :)


----------



## snowfia

I breastfeed and co sleep :D

I put Izzy in her first cloth nappy yesterday and I wasn't really keen on it. But my mum got quite a few sightly bigger ones so maybe I'll try them again when she's a bit older :D


----------



## 17thy

Ah yes, we use EC part time also. Just about the only time she is in diapers is for naps and bedtime and when we are out and about.


----------



## emmylou92

Updated,

I have just switched to cloth
I baby wore Hollie untill i couldnt due to pregnancy.
I tryed BF but in week 6 my suppy dryed up.
We co slept for the first 6 months.


----------



## lauram_92

I wish I tried harder to breast feed. I still have ridiculous jealousy of people.


----------



## leoniebabey

I think i may give bf'in a go this time.


----------



## rainbows_x

I co-slept with Ava from 3 weeks old and stil do at least nce a week now :)

Attempted breastfeeding but it wasn't for us,same with baby wearing.

I'd like to use cloth nappies but Ava will soon be potty trained.

With number 2 I'd like to baby wear, cosleep and use cloth. x


----------



## AriannasMama

I use cloth part time for now, until I build up a stash, and we semi-co sleep, as in, she goes to bed in her own bed, but if she wakes up at night she comes into bed with me :)


----------



## daydreamerx

I exclusivly breastfed for 10 weeks, & now im (trying) combi feeding to see if it makes him happier but if not ill go back to B/F. I babywear & full time co-slept untill 10 weeks & now i'm part time (he's in his own bed untill he wakes up & then with me):flower:


----------



## emmylou92

Updated, let me know if i have got anything wrong.

When I BF Hollie for the frst few weeks it was great, but i stopped eating enough like one meal a day because i was eather soothing a screaming baby or sleeping, food just didnt seem important, then bam woke up with no milk! Spent 3/4 days pumping and hand expressing and couldnt get anything! Made me :cry: i know what to do this time though!


----------



## 17thy

I've shared my breastfeeding story a few times. :( Wasn't able to BF for more than 8 weeks last time, and only part time. I tried pumping and hand expressing every hour, along with just feeding her straight from the breast most of the time because she was such a good latch. I was crushed I couldn't continue. Hoping for a more successful breastfeeding story to share with the next baby :)


----------



## emmylou92

^^ its hard, because its supposed to be the most natural thing in the world, and when it dosen't work out for people that really want to do it, it makes you feel like a failure.


----------



## rainbows_x

I need someone to reccomend a good wrap for bubs number 2! I've heard good things about mei tai's?


----------



## emmylou92

Baby hawk or rose and rebellion.

Im getting one from rose and rebellion. They are expencive but worth it, i had slings galore with Hollie and they were fab and two tomy freestyle carriers that I hated.


----------



## 17thy

We've ordered a babyhawk


----------



## emmylou92

They are nice!! We need a toddler one really, so OH can wear Hollie he likes baby wearing, much to my supprise, we both dislike how big and bulky our pram is, but its a must with two babys, because if I go out alone,i cant wear them both!


----------



## 17thy

emmylou92 said:


> They are nice!! We need a toddler one really, so OH can wear Hollie he likes baby wearing, much to my supprise, we both dislike how big and bulky our pram is, but its a must with two babys, because if I go out alone,i cant wear them both!

I wore both my niece and my daughter when we went out for the day lol


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie weights 22lbs and im weak haha!


----------



## 17thy

Em weighs almost 25lbs and my niece is 18lbs lol. I wore Em on my back and my niece on the front and it worked out nicely!


----------



## emmylou92

I would break in half haha, fair play to you though!


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm kind of a fraud here. I failed at BF at 2 months & gave up baby wearing at 4 months & OH wouldn't let us co-sleep :blush:

I do use cloth nappies/BLW/use an amber necklace though?


----------



## emmylou92

Not a fraud! Hehe.


----------



## smatheson

I breastfed for 3 months expressed for 5 months after that. I too failed at breastfeeding and it stil makes me :cry:

I exclusively co sleep! LO will not sleep anywhere else but by his momma!

I babywear at least three times a week.

We are Baby Led weaning.

Also if you wanna put it in we are extended rear facing which is in the other section of the natural parenting.


----------



## 17thy

Oh I forgot about extended rear facing! Yep. We have a Britax Marathon for Emearld and are getting the britax cowmooflauge convertible carseat for this LO. It's too cute! 

We plan to rear face until at least 3 years.


----------



## mayb_baby

I exclusively FF but on day 3 tried BF but I didn't know how and was to chicken to ask my HV :(

Michael sleeps in his cot (with me if he is sick)

I bought a sling but used it 2-3times :blush: as I was embarrassed no one here uses them

I didn't wean Michael until nearly 8 months so it was BLW and purees as he refused food until that point

I use Disposables 

We use amber teething necklaces

Second time round I will BF, BLW and maybe try wearing LO


----------



## emmylou92

Haha, i forgot about ERF! We ERF!! I will update again!


----------



## emyandpotato

Yay I'm going to be doing ERF too, I feel a bit better now!


----------



## emmylou92

I will add you to that too...

Is amber teething and BLW NP?


----------



## emyandpotato

I think so. Amber necklaces definitely and I suppose BLW must be :shrug:


----------



## emmylou92

Hummmmm, if I add them my first post is going to end up miles long haha!


----------



## emyandpotato

There's probably tonnes more too! Everything that's new and fashionable at the moment is natural parenting it seems!


----------



## hot tea

IMO natural parenting goes a lot further than just these little titles. For me, being a natural parent is about being mindful.


----------



## Mb2012

We're Breastfeeding and Co-Sleeping.

I have a carrier for her but we haven't had her out to use it and honestly after seeing hot tea's (sorry I don't know your name) pictures of those really cute wraps/slings? I really want one of those over the boring carrier I have and they look so much more comfortable for mom and baby.


----------



## emyandpotato

I am desperate for a Boba carrier but can't afford it :( Tried two UK brand slings and they're terrible and LO hated it so I stopped.


----------



## emmylou92

What ones did you try?


----------



## Leopard

Oh we do BLW as well as a little bit of traditional solids.


----------



## emmylou92

BLW with Hollie kind of just happend, it wasn't planned for. She always ate at the same time as us so it just seemed right to let her do it herself. Anything like cerial or mash. Used to spoon feed her, but she does it pretty well by herself now.


----------



## emyandpotato

emmylou92 said:


> What ones did you try?

BabaSling and a Baby Bjorn. Both completely useless and LO would be hysterical, plus they really hurt your back!


----------



## Leopard

We use a Nuturesling and some other brand, and we just bought a new one, cannot remember the brand, but I have a bad back and these are brilliant. The Nuturesling especially.


----------



## emmylou92

I like slings for the early days! I had a few that dad gave me.


----------



## hot tea

If anyone needs babywearing tips, I'm here. I have -alot- or carriers.


----------



## AriannasMama

Also do ERF. 

I wore Arianna for like...5 months, then she became mobile and refused lol, she's always been a pretty independent little person.


----------



## 17thy

AriannasMama said:


> Also do ERF.
> 
> I wore Arianna for like...5 months, then she became mobile and refused lol, she's always been a pretty independent little person.

Lol Em was the opposite. She NEVER wanted to be worn when she was born, I couldn't babywear her until she was like 8 months old but she loves it now. Kind of why I'm hesistant to buy another $100 babyhawk for when this LO is born, but I always had a huge complicated wrap when Em was a baby so that might have been the problem.

Tiff do you know if you can use a toddlerhawk for a small baby or are they specifically sized for bigger babies? I wish they just made an all-in-one mei tai. So I could use it from birth to toddlerhood.


----------



## lauram_92

I am not sure about doing ERF. Isn't the seats like £300? :shrug: I can't drive so Oliver is never in a car, probably once every few months, and it isn't for long.


----------



## emmylou92

Can get them for alot lot less, eveyone makes them out to be super expencive, i have this one
https://www.incarsafetycentre.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/30/products_id/46

Its expenciv but not next to alot of the, dad bought me that one In Norway as its £130 over there!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

emyandpotato said:


> I'm kind of a fraud here. I failed at BF at 2 months & gave up baby wearing at 4 months & OH wouldn't let us co-sleep :blush:
> 
> I do use cloth nappies/BLW/use an amber necklace though?

You didn't fail :hugs: and your no fraud either, I'm another amber necklace mummy :)


----------



## Leopard

We have an ERF seat, we bought it off a friend.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Lyla weighs less than 17lbs so I'm good with babywearing for a long time :D

I'm planning on ERF but she still fits in her little seat at the mo, I just have no idea where to start with ERF x


----------



## Bexxx

Cool, I do them all :)


----------



## AriannasMama

17thy said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Also do ERF.
> 
> I wore Arianna for like...5 months, then she became mobile and refused lol, she's always been a pretty independent little person.
> 
> Lol Em was the opposite. She NEVER wanted to be worn when she was born, I couldn't babywear her until she was like 8 months old but she loves it now. Kind of why I'm hesistant to buy another $100 babyhawk for when this LO is born, but I always had a huge complicated wrap when Em was a baby so that might have been the problem.
> 
> Tiff do you know if you can use a toddlerhawk for a small baby or are they specifically sized for bigger babies? I wish they just made an all-in-one mei tai. So I could use it from birth to toddlerhood.Click to expand...

Ari had reflux so she always wanted to be in an upwards position, the moby wrap was a godsend, lol.


----------



## bumpy_j

Hullo i'm baby wearing, co sleeping, breast-feeding, BLW, used to use cloth until recently (i'm not using my own washing machine at the moment), about to buy my ERF car seat and looking into EC however haven't done a breadth of research just yet. It looks scary hard to do...


----------



## Melibu90

I wish i done all of these with LO
We are fairly babyled but wish i used cloth and a carrier


----------



## snowfia

Has anyone got any recommendations for good places to get carriers in the UK that are slightly cheaper than Rose and Rebellion? :L


----------



## hot tea

By toddlerhawk do you mean the Babyhawk OSnap? Or just the slightly longer mei tai?

You can't use an Osnap for small infants. Longer mei tai I presume you could just fold.


----------



## hot tea

snowfia said:


> Has anyone got any recommendations for good places to get carriers in the UK that are slightly cheaper than Rose and Rebellion? :L

What kind of carrier? A mei tai, wrap, etc? 

You can buy carriers used for a great price that are basically new as well.


----------



## Bexxx

https://www.victoriaslinglady.co.uk/ does really cheap wraps which are ideal for for little LO's :D

Loved mine


----------



## emmylou92

I have no idea though they are really expencive.


----------



## emmylou92

I had a wrap from victora sling lady, its so comfy!


----------



## bumpy_j

Rose and rebellions are really worth the money, I love mine so much and the re-sale value is brilliant (normally get like £45-50). I don't ever really use my stroller now and I loved my stroller so much. It's just so much easier to stick it on and Joel is huge now but I can still carry him round for a few hours. Ergos are pretty much the same carrier so maybe try and get a second hand one of those? They're far more common on ebay than R&Rs. I don't really know any other make of carrier that are that style but a lot cheaper - maybe a handmade one off ebay or etsy?


----------



## emmylou92

There is one realy mei tai on ebay atm, i will find a link!


----------



## emmylou92

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Babyhawk...y_Carriers&hash=item2ebbd85a02#ht_5080wt_1026


----------



## snowfia

hot tea said:


> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any recommendations for good places to get carriers in the UK that are slightly cheaper than Rose and Rebellion? :L
> 
> What kind of carrier? A mei tai, wrap, etc?
> 
> You can buy carriers used for a great price that are basically new as well.Click to expand...

Like a mei tai


----------



## snowfia

emmylou92 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Babyhawk...y_Carriers&hash=item2ebbd85a02#ht_5080wt_1026

i might have to bid on it aha


----------



## hot tea

Babyhawks are fantastic. I have a double sided one.


----------



## lauram_92

I don't think I would use a carrier if I got one. I love my pram :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi ladies! Well, I didn't do anything natural with my 1st but have a few questions for you ladies. 

First of all, I am going to try baby wearing AND breastfeeding with this one (if it works). FX that it does since I have fake breasts. 

Also, can someone explain how cloth diapers work? I told my mom I wanted to try this to save $$ and she laughed at me because I have enough laundry as it is, she think I won't be able to do it. But I am pretty clueless as to how it works, I don't know anyone personally that has used them.

Thanks girls!


----------



## hot tea

On our walk this morning. Ring sling...

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422657_3401200071833_1324759268_4674636_320531571_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## emyandpotato

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies! Well, I didn't do anything natural with my 1st but have a few questions for you ladies.
> 
> First of all, I am going to try baby wearing AND breastfeeding with this one (if it works). FX that it does since I have fake breasts.
> 
> Also, can someone explain how cloth diapers work? I told my mom I wanted to try this to save $$ and she laughed at me because I have enough laundry as it is, she think I won't be able to do it. But I am pretty clueless as to how it works, I don't know anyone personally that has used them.
> 
> Thanks girls!

I was so clueless about cloth nappies too but some lovely ladies on here helped me out. Basically you get lots of different types. The ones I have are Ofsta by Little Lamb and they're from birth to potty and are all in one so basically really easy. They have pockets in and come with two inserts. You can buy more inserts on Ebay etc for night time and things. You put as many inserts in the pocket as you want, we use three. You can also buy liners for them which just sit on top of the nappy, but these aren't essential. You put them on and fasten the poppers which is no more complicated than a normal nappy, and when you take them off you can soak them if they need it (ours never do) or just stick them straight in the wash basket/washing machine. We have ten and they're all we use and it's working out just fine. It doesn't exactly make more washing either as I do a load a day at least and just put nappies in with everything else.

As for BF, good luck! Fake boobs shouldn't be an issue, I know there are others on here who have implants and it's been fine.


----------



## emyandpotato

I saw that photo on FB, it's beautiful.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi ladies! Well, I didn't do anything natural with my 1st but have a few questions for you ladies.
> 
> First of all, I am going to try baby wearing AND breastfeeding with this one (if it works). FX that it does since I have fake breasts.
> 
> Also, can someone explain how cloth diapers work? I told my mom I wanted to try this to save $$ and she laughed at me because I have enough laundry as it is, she think I won't be able to do it. But I am pretty clueless as to how it works, I don't know anyone personally that has used them.
> 
> Thanks girls!

If you have newer style implants you should be able to breastfeed. If you went drastically bigger (Like an A cup to a D cup) you might have trouble as there isn't as much natural tissue, but if you ask your surgeon he should be able to give you more information :thumbup:

As far as cloth diapers, it depends which ones you use. I know some people prefer prefolds & covers, I personally hated them because my daughter has a big butt and never fit in prefolds :haha:
AIOs or Pockets are great because you don't need pins or covers. You prewash them before you use them, then throw a batch in the wash when they're dirty. Make sure you use detergent meant for cloth diapers though. Rockin'Green is a GREAT brand. They have different scents too :)

If you put them through the dryer (most of them say to hang dry, but if you put them on a low temp there isn't much difference) DON'T use fabric softener.

Cloth diapers are great if you can use them. They save you sooo much money. (Until you become addicted and have to buy ALL the diapers :haha:)


----------



## Jemma0717

emyandpotato said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Well, I didn't do anything natural with my 1st but have a few questions for you ladies.
> 
> First of all, I am going to try baby wearing AND breastfeeding with this one (if it works). FX that it does since I have fake breasts.
> 
> Also, can someone explain how cloth diapers work? I told my mom I wanted to try this to save $$ and she laughed at me because I have enough laundry as it is, she think I won't be able to do it. But I am pretty clueless as to how it works, I don't know anyone personally that has used them.
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> I was so clueless about cloth nappies too but some lovely ladies on here helped me out. Basically you get lots of different types. The ones I have are Ofsta by Little Lamb and they're from birth to potty and are all in one so basically really easy. They have pockets in and come with two inserts. You can buy more inserts on Ebay etc for night time and things. You put as many inserts in the pocket as you want, we use three. You can also buy liners for them which just sit on top of the nappy, but these aren't essential. You put them on and fasten the poppers which is no more complicated than a normal nappy, and when you take them off you can soak them if they need it (ours never do) or just stick them straight in the wash basket/washing machine. We have ten and they're all we use and it's working out just fine. It doesn't exactly make more washing either as I do a load a day at least and just put nappies in with everything else.
> 
> As for BF, good luck! Fake boobs shouldn't be an issue, I know there are others on here who have implants and it's been fine.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this information! So the only thing I will need to consistently buy is the inserts is that correct? What is it you wash? The outside? lol as you can tell, I know nothing. Maybe if I go to a baby store here, I can look at them. I just want to save money and diapers are SOO expensive here! 

I have heard tons of success stories about BF'ing with implants so I am confident it will work


----------



## emyandpotato

Jemma0717 said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Well, I didn't do anything natural with my 1st but have a few questions for you ladies.
> 
> First of all, I am going to try baby wearing AND breastfeeding with this one (if it works). FX that it does since I have fake breasts.
> 
> Also, can someone explain how cloth diapers work? I told my mom I wanted to try this to save $$ and she laughed at me because I have enough laundry as it is, she think I won't be able to do it. But I am pretty clueless as to how it works, I don't know anyone personally that has used them.
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> I was so clueless about cloth nappies too but some lovely ladies on here helped me out. Basically you get lots of different types. The ones I have are Ofsta by Little Lamb and they're from birth to potty and are all in one so basically really easy. They have pockets in and come with two inserts. You can buy more inserts on Ebay etc for night time and things. You put as many inserts in the pocket as you want, we use three. You can also buy liners for them which just sit on top of the nappy, but these aren't essential. You put them on and fasten the poppers which is no more complicated than a normal nappy, and when you take them off you can soak them if they need it (ours never do) or just stick them straight in the wash basket/washing machine. We have ten and they're all we use and it's working out just fine. It doesn't exactly make more washing either as I do a load a day at least and just put nappies in with everything else.
> 
> As for BF, good luck! Fake boobs shouldn't be an issue, I know there are others on here who have implants and it's been fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for this information! So the only thing I will need to consistently buy is the inserts is that correct? What is it you wash? The outside? lol as you can tell, I know nothing. Maybe if I go to a baby store here, I can look at them. I just want to save money and diapers are SOO expensive here!
> 
> I have heard tons of success stories about BF'ing with implants so I am confident it will workClick to expand...


No hun the inserts (the ones that go in the pocket) are reusable, you just wash them. Not on a special wash or anything just with everything else! If you mean liners, which you can buy disposable ones of, then it's up to you, but I have reusable ones and again just wash them. You wash the whole lot. I think you're meant to take the inserts out of the pocket before washing but I don't and the washing machine makes them come out by themselves and they're always spotless.


----------



## hot tea

emyandpotato said:


> I saw that photo on FB, it's beautiful.

Thank you! It was the first time I went out using a ringsling. The response from strangers was CRAZY. They were looking at me like I had two heads and was being incredibly irresponsible.


----------



## emmylou92

You wash the inserts too, just flush the liners :) 

Im hoing to try some terries :)

Hot tea that pic is lovely, i love that sling!


----------



## emyandpotato

These are the ones that I have and they're great so far. I get extra inserts and liners from Ebay. https://www.littlelambnappies.com/nappies/osfa-single


----------



## emyandpotato

hot tea said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I saw that photo on FB, it's beautiful.
> 
> Thank you! It was the first time I went out using a ringsling. The response from strangers was CRAZY. They were looking at me like I had two heads and was being incredibly irresponsible.Click to expand...

I always thought of Canada as being quite liberal, don't know why! I find it strange though, I live in a city and you never see baby wearing here but I've only ever had compliments on LO, never any judgement.


----------



## hot tea

One sized pocket diapers are great. I like fuzzibuns and kawaii.


----------



## hot tea

emyandpotato said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I saw that photo on FB, it's beautiful.
> 
> Thank you! It was the first time I went out using a ringsling. The response from strangers was CRAZY. They were looking at me like I had two heads and was being incredibly irresponsible.Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought of Canada as being quite liberal, don't know why! I find it strange though, I live in a city and you never see baby wearing here but I've only ever had compliments on LO, never any judgement.Click to expand...

Vancouver Island, specifically where i live, it is a tourist city and a retirement community. It sucks.

I have never had these responses before though. With the wraps I just get complimented. With the sling it was a whole other story!


----------



## emmylou92

I have ebay cheapys with their inserts, but none of DD cloths fit over them with two insets in, they are bulky. I do have two in them are LL inserts slimmer?


----------



## hot tea

Bamboo inserts are a lot thinner and very absorbant.


----------



## emyandpotato

hot tea said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I saw that photo on FB, it's beautiful.
> 
> Thank you! It was the first time I went out using a ringsling. The response from strangers was CRAZY. They were looking at me like I had two heads and was being incredibly irresponsible.Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought of Canada as being quite liberal, don't know why! I find it strange though, I live in a city and you never see baby wearing here but I've only ever had compliments on LO, never any judgement.Click to expand...
> 
> Vancouver Island, specifically where i live, it is a tourist city and a retirement community. It sucks.
> 
> I have never had these responses before though. With the wraps I just get complimented. With the sling it was a whole other story!Click to expand...

Completely different in Holland though, as I'm sure you know. I have a lot of family there and they've always been very pro natural parenting, even before it was heard of in the UK. It's just completely normal and no one bats an eyelid.


----------



## emmylou92

It was my dadvand his OH that got me into baby wearing.

I will get some bamboo ones! Thanks!


----------



## EffyKat

I'm a co-sleeping mammy and I'm planning on baby wearing Aidan when he gets here!


----------



## emmylou92

I love the name you have chosen! 

Hot tea, do you still co sleep with Ramsey aswell as Falko?

Effykat, are you going to co sleep with Adam aswell as Aiden?


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Melibu90

A question about cloth nappies. Are they really bulky? I always thought they were much bigger than disposibles?


----------



## emmylou92

I think most are yeah, i know mine are, i just bought some tots bots though ses if they are any better!


----------



## emmylou92

You can see in this photo.
Mine are the same thicknes as 4 desposable nappys
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/2a4779a3.jpg


----------



## Bexxx

Mine aren't bulky at all.
I never need to boost them at all though as Isla is not a heavy wetter and for pockets I just use 1 little lamb bamboo insert which is pretty slim


----------



## Melibu90

Hmm thats what always put me off. I want to start but i think its too late now :( always next time


----------



## Melibu90

Hollie is gorgeous! Girl patterns are nicer :( 
I need to get OH on board i love them!


----------



## youngmummy94

We FF, part time co-sleep, part time cloth-nappy. Australia doesn't sell ERF seats.


----------



## 17thy

The bulkiness has never been an issue for us. My daughter is 16 months, 24 lbs and 31 inches and still wearing 12 month onesies over her cloth diapers.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emyandpotato

I have a question for baby wearers... I stopped using my sling after a disastrous trip to Blackpool without the pram when LO was about 5 months. He just cried and cried and couldn't sleep at all until we went to a cafe and let him sleep on the table. Obviously this put us off and plus the sling was uncomfy. I know the benefits of baby wearing with a newborn but is it still necessary to baby wear when they're older and more independent? I feel a bit guilty about using a pram and don't know whether to invest in a new sling or carrier that might be equally unsuccessful. I do, however, want what's best for LO and don't want to damage his development by using a pram. What do you think? Sorry, know I haven't worded that brilliantly.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks! Yeah we used the sling all the time when he was tiny but the pram is so much easier now IMO. I don't know, I just get the impression that baby wearing is better as it's in everyone's signatures. I know that's silly but that's what I'm mostly basing it on :blush: I also read that babies become distressed when they're away from their parents. I might have already messed it up though as I have never worn him in the sling for hours at a time every day. Even when he was tiny I'd only use the sling when we were out and just hold him when we were home.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeah she's given me advice on slings and things before. She always looks so cool baby wearing though and I just look awkward! 

No lol I never leave him in his pram, we rarely use it to be honest as I've been ill and housebound for a while. When he is in it around shops and things I take him out and let him look around. The only times he's upset in there is when I can't find somewhere to stop and feed him, but he'd be just as unhappy in a sling, at least he sleeps in his pram & the movement soothes him. Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

_Emy, TBH, I think when it comes to baby wearing it should be baby led, there is no point in carrying a screaming baby around with you, for hours because he/she dosent like to be worn. That is far more damaging than having he/she asleep in a parm, or looking around._

It took, 6 slings for us to find one that both me and Hollie likes, we had two carriers she liked one I liked the other, OH and LO both liked the same one so he uses that, even now, he still BW her from time to time. 

I did baby wear every day with Hollie ad a NB, made it easy to BF in the first 6weeks even at home while i was brushing my teeth and cleaning. When she got to about 4 months I would wear her for a few hours a week, when cleaning and such.


----------



## Strawberrymum

youngmummy94 said:


> We FF, part time co-sleep, part time cloth-nappy. Australia doesn't sell ERF seats.

I was reading the other day about ERF in australia, they dont sell ERF seats and if you can afford to have one shipped its illegal. absolutely ridiculous! i thought new zealand was behind but i managed to find a ERF from a shop there after alot of time looking. 

as for natural parenting i still co-sleep with my 2 year old, breastfed to 16 months and carried my LO everywhere until she was 12 months (she wouldn't sit in the pram or in a sling, carrier or wrap) when she was asleep i could occasionally put her in a sling.


----------



## emyandpotato

emmylou92 said:


> _Emy, TBH, I think when it comes to baby wearing it should be baby led, there is no point in carrying a screaming baby around with you, for hours because he/she dosent like to be worn. That is far more damaging than having he/she asleep in a parm, or looking around._
> 
> It took, 6 slings for us to find one that both me and Hollie likes, we had two carriers she liked one I liked the other, OH and LO both liked the same one so he uses that, even now, he still BW her from time to time.
> 
> I did baby wear every day with Hollie ad a NB, made it easy to BF in the first 6weeks even at home while i was brushing my teeth and cleaning. When she got to about 4 months I would wear her for a few hours a week, when cleaning and such.

I did actually plan to have LO in the sling 90% of the time in the early days but for the first months I was expressing literally 50% of the time which kind of ruined all of my plans, and OH point blank refused to baby wear in the house. I do agree that it should be baby-led, but it's just another one of those things that I always wanted to do so feel I should persevere.


----------



## emyandpotato

Strawberrymum said:


> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> We FF, part time co-sleep, part time cloth-nappy. Australia doesn't sell ERF seats.
> 
> I was reading the other day about ERF in australia, they dont sell ERF seats and if you can afford to have one shipped its illegal. absolutely ridiculous! i thought new zealand was behind but i managed to find a ERF from a shop there after alot of time looking.
> 
> as for natural parenting i still co-sleep with my 2 year old, breastfed to 16 months and carried my LO everywhere until she was 12 months (she wouldn't sit in the pram or in a sling, carrier or wrap) when she was asleep i could occasionally put her in a sling.Click to expand...

Seriously? How ridiculous! Is it just because they haven't tested them yet?


----------



## emmylou92

vinteenage said:


> I think you're doing great. :thumbup: I'm not a pro on baby wearing by any means (I think Tiffany is your girl for that..) but if you are happy and baby is happy and *you're not sticking him in the pram and just leaving him there for hours* winkwink:), I'm positive you're not hurting him at all. You didn't mess him up.

I Agree with Daphne.

I read on here somewhere that people put there toddlers/babys 'to bed'in their pram, like if the are home, at nap time, baby gets put in its pramto nap of 2/4 hours in the afternoon, rather than their bed, i cant work out why?!:shrug:


----------



## emmylou92

emyandpotato said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> _Emy, TBH, I think when it comes to baby wearing it should be baby led, there is no point in carrying a screaming baby around with you, for hours because he/she dosent like to be worn. That is far more damaging than having he/she asleep in a parm, or looking around._
> 
> It took, 6 slings for us to find one that both me and Hollie likes, we had two carriers she liked one I liked the other, OH and LO both liked the same one so he uses that, even now, he still BW her from time to time.
> 
> I did baby wear every day with Hollie ad a NB, made it easy to BF in the first 6weeks even at home while i was brushing my teeth and cleaning. When she got to about 4 months I would wear her for a few hours a week, when cleaning and such.
> 
> I did actually plan to have LO in the sling 90% of the time in the early days but for the first months I was expressing literally 50% of the time which kind of ruined all of my plans, and OH point blank refused to baby wear in the house. I do agree that it should be baby-led, but it's just another one of those things that I always wanted to do so feel I should persevere.Click to expand...

I think his body and development will be far more greatful for the EBM, over the baby wearing, there are hil carriers, if you wanted to try them, maybe he would like them better as its more like being carried by you iykwim?


----------



## emyandpotato

^^^ I think it's because if they're more upright some babies sleep better. It's pretty dangerous though cos they can stop breathing and it affects the spine, but I guess that just depends how often/how long they're in there for. 

Glad I'm not the only one from the UK avoiding sleep!


----------



## emyandpotato

emmylou92 said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> _Emy, TBH, I think when it comes to baby wearing it should be baby led, there is no point in carrying a screaming baby around with you, for hours because he/she dosent like to be worn. That is far more damaging than having he/she asleep in a parm, or looking around._
> 
> It took, 6 slings for us to find one that both me and Hollie likes, we had two carriers she liked one I liked the other, OH and LO both liked the same one so he uses that, even now, he still BW her from time to time.
> 
> I did baby wear every day with Hollie ad a NB, made it easy to BF in the first 6weeks even at home while i was brushing my teeth and cleaning. When she got to about 4 months I would wear her for a few hours a week, when cleaning and such.
> 
> I did actually plan to have LO in the sling 90% of the time in the early days but for the first months I was expressing literally 50% of the time which kind of ruined all of my plans, and OH point blank refused to baby wear in the house. I do agree that it should be baby-led, but it's just another one of those things that I always wanted to do so feel I should persevere.Click to expand...
> 
> I think his body and development will be far more greatful for the EBM, over the baby wearing, there are hil carriers, if you wanted to try them, maybe he would like them better as its more like being carried by you iykwim?Click to expand...

What are they? Never heard of them TBH!


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh hip carriers? Funny thing is he doesn't like to be carried at all anymore, or even held. If he sits on my knee he squirms and tries to grab things, and if I try and hold him or cuddle him he pushes away and leans backwards to look around the room upside down. I like to think it isn't cos he doesn't like me and he's just a curious little boy. The only time he actually wants to be held is when we're throwing him in the air :dohh:


----------



## emmylou92

Off to search, about the pram these are people that see child is sleepy so place them in the pram awake and put a blanket on! I just find it strange! 

I will post some links!


----------



## emmylou92

Here is one
https://www.hippychick.com/index.cfm/product/hippychick-hipseat-15 
Although not what im looking for.

https://catbirdbaby.com/index.php/pikkolo-info
That s better^^

i think you can do the same with the mei tai.


----------



## emyandpotato

Never seen one like the top one before, they look so precarious! The second one looks really good, have you tried it? I wish carriers had a week trial period on them before you had to buy them.


----------



## emmylou92

I haven't, but there are loads of good reviews on it :)

Hollie went through that stage, we just turned her around so she could see, in a sling its easy to do a hip carry, i will lost a pic tomorrow with Hollie.


----------



## hot tea

Addressing earlier on in the thread - I believe babywearing or baby carrying is very essential to the bond to your child. Humans by nature are social animals and in nature you are meant to be close to another human at all times. I like to do things naturally, I feel it is the right way to raise a well grounded, secure person. I think the reason we have so many insecure messed up people is from infancy we disconnect them from their bodies and from others. Strollers, cribs, even diapers - all of these methods go against our inherent nature.


----------



## hot tea

I should add that babies are prone to rejecting you after their needs have not been met in a certain area. Example being mothers who let their babies cry it out - their baby will eventually stop crying. Why? Not because they can suddenly empathize with their mothers, but because they know that no one will come. That is a HUGE barrier you are putting up between you and your child. That is planting early seeds of social isolation.

If instead of holding your child when they need to go to sleep, but lay them down alone, they will slowly but surely reject you physically. Squirming, screaming, crying. 

Falko is very easy and even tempered. He turns into a floppy, happy bundle the minute a carrier comes out. He does not squirm unless he is over tired, but he trusts me - and that is why he loves to be worn. I will contine to wear him until he is old enough to walk alone.

THAT is what natural parenting is about. Doing as nature intended. Rejecting the modern ways of parenting that create the millions of isolated, angry, jealous, people with zero self worth. The angry mob of people who never achieve what they are deserving, because they were never given a fair chance. It is unacceptable in my eyes. We breed sheep. We even offer them plastic tits to suckle. We defy our nature.


----------



## emmylou92

hot tea said:


> I should add that babies are prone to rejecting you after their needs have not been met in a certain area. Example being mothers who let their babies cry it out - their baby will eventually stop crying. Why? Not because they can suddenly empathize with their mothers, but because they know that no one will come. That is a HUGE barrier you are putting up between you and your child. That is planting early seeds of social isolation.
> 
> If instead of holding your child when they need to go to sleep, but lay them down alone, they will slowly but surely reject you physically. Squirming, screaming, crying.
> 
> Falko is very easy and even tempered. He turns into a floppy, happy bundle the minute a carrier comes out. He does not squirm unless he is over tired, but he trusts me - and that is why he loves to be worn. I will contine to wear him until he is old enough to walk alone.
> 
> THAT is what natural parenting is about. Doing as nature intended. Rejecting the modern ways of parenting that create the millions of isolated, angry, jealous, people with zero self worth. The angry mob of people who never achieve what they are deserving, because they were never given a fair chance. It is unacceptable in my eyes. We breed sheep. We even offer them plastic tits to suckle. We defy our nature.

I totaly agree, i do honestly believe that the 'modern world' influeces people far to much on what right and wrong, mother instinct is something that I think alot of people need to re connect with rather that CIO or CC because thats what all the neighbours do.


----------



## hot tea

I just fail to see the convinience of a stroller, the use of a bottle, or a crib. I fail to see it. It isn't best for the BABY, it is best for the parent. Being a parent is about parenting, closeness, and the teachings of emotional and physical security. 

I do not understand following the crowd.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Deleted. Don't wanna sound like a mopey cow. Lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

See I find is so ironic that my mom says things like 'breast feeding for too long will make her too needy' 'letting her sleep with you is just making her dependent!'

Eh I feel it's more to do with the upbringing. I never felt like I could talk to her or like I was important growing up. That's why I'm a mess. Not because I was breast fed till 2 and co slept with her for a while.


----------



## hot tea

Children are meant to be dependent. Forcing your child into emotional independence is code for forcing your child into emotional isolation.


----------



## emyandpotato

I actually feel really sick now, don't know how I messed it up so badly. I'm going to get a new carrier right away, I just hope it works this time. Nothing I can do about the BF now though :(


----------



## 17thy

Lol I tried using a stroller THREE times in Emerald's life. I have one, its nice lightweight (8lbs) but better than an umbrella stroller. I just find its an extreme hassle to deal with. I brought it up to the college with me one time and all she wanted me to do the whole time was pick her up out of it. So next time I just said screw it and carried her lol. Then I got a woven wrap and it's been a snap ever since. just toss it in the diaper bag and if I need it then its with us all the time.

^ sorry if this looks out of place, the thread opened up on a different page :haha:

Btw, I understand breast milk is better, but I honestly think some babies continue to do this for later on as a way to comfort themselves. So, I obviously wasn't able to continue breastfeeding, but if I had I feel like Emerald would still be breastfeeding. The reason I bring this up is because of the whole "you need to get your baby off of bottles by 1 years old." well, Em is 16 months and she still has a bottle before her nap and before bed. And I honestly think its just a comfort thing more than "i want milk." So why on Earth, if i would continue to breastfeed at this point, would I stop her from the bottle at this point? It's clear she is comforted by it, and she will IN FACT grow out of it eventually. I doubt my 12 year old will be comforting herself to sleep with a baby bottle. I mean weirder things have happened but that scenario is just highly unlikely. Sorry, still kinda pissed the way our pedi scolded us for still letting her have 2 bottles a day. She gets her teeth brushed twice a day, sometimes 3 (she's obsessed with the toothbrush), so I don't see any reason the bottle would harm her at this point. Like I said, I'd still be breastfeeding if I could right now with her being 16 months.


----------



## emmylou92

emyandpotato said:


> I actually feel really sick now, don't know how I messed it up so badly. I'm going to get a new carrier right away, I just hope it works this time. Nothing I can do about the BF now though :(

Hun, dont feel bad at all, you haven't done anything wrong and you deffo shouldnt be feeling like that really. 

I dont, I didnt breast feed hollie, well 6 weeks but thats it, and my body gave up and so did I its very easy to do that. You didn't mess it up hun, you were miss informed

I dont want this thread to start upsetting people, thats not what it about, its about sharing info and helping one and other.


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie still has 1-2 bottles a day!


----------



## 17thy

Anyone have any natural ways to help with nausea?


----------



## emmylou92

The only thing that helpend my MS ths time was DR pepper and 7up :sick:


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm not offended or anything, I asked for opinions and got them, I just feel guilty. It has made up my mind on getting a new carrier ASAP though!


----------



## emyandpotato

For morning sickness all that helped me was a lot of time and drinking a lot of water. I know you said natural but you can get tablets which really help if you ask your GP.


----------



## emmylou92

emyandpotato said:


> For morning sickness all that helped me was a lot of time and drinking a lot of water. I know you said natural but you can get tablets which really help if you ask your GP.

Have a look at this,
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Babyhawk...y_Carriers&hash=item2ebbd85a02#ht_5128wt_1026


----------



## 17thy

I haven't been to a doctor yet. I'm setting an appointment for next week though. I have Phenergen but the side effects are unknown on the baby so I don't want to take it. :( Seriously though I ended up eating one time yesterday because I couldn't hold anything down and its been like this since 6 weeks pregnant. i hope it goes away soon :( I also haven't been able to sleep more than 5 hours a night (not even all at once) because of it.


----------



## bumpy_j

i had terrible morning sickness, lemon and ginger tea really helped :thumbup:


----------



## Leopard

I found toast and ginger were great for my whole 1 day of morning sickness lol.


----------



## lauram_92

emmylou92 said:


> Off to search, about the pram these are people that see child is sleepy so place them in the pram awake and put a blanket on! I just find it strange!
> 
> I will post some links!

What do you mean? Like putting LO in the pram during the day for naps?


----------



## hot tea

emyandpotato said:


> I'm not offended or anything, I asked for opinions and got them, I just feel guilty. It has made up my mind on getting a new carrier ASAP though!

Please, please, PLEASE don't feel guilty. Trust me, I didn't figure things out for myself until very recently - remember my eldest is now almost four! No one tells you these things, do NOT feel guilty for not knowing something that no one ever tells you! You shouldn't feel guilt for that, feel glad and strong and good for wanting to educate yourself. You are NOT going to fail your child, because you have the urge to be mindful and make mindful choices. 
:hugs:


----------



## emyandpotato

hot tea said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I'm not offended or anything, I asked for opinions and got them, I just feel guilty. It has made up my mind on getting a new carrier ASAP though!
> 
> Please, please, PLEASE don't feel guilty. Trust me, I didn't figure things out for myself until very recently - remember my eldest is now almost four! No one tells you these things, do NOT feel guilty for not knowing something that no one ever tells you! You shouldn't feel guilt for that, feel glad and strong and good for wanting to educate yourself. You are NOT going to fail your child, because you have the urge to be mindful and make mindful choices.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Did you co-sleep and baby wear with Ramsay? I did wear LO at the beginning but not for the past two months at all :nope: We've never co-slept and we just can't as OH won't change his opinion at all. It's okay I feel guilty about everything, I'm not very confident at making parenting choices!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

emyandpotato said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I'm not offended or anything, I asked for opinions and got them, I just feel guilty. It has made up my mind on getting a new carrier ASAP though!
> 
> Please, please, PLEASE don't feel guilty. Trust me, I didn't figure things out for myself until very recently - remember my eldest is now almost four! No one tells you these things, do NOT feel guilty for not knowing something that no one ever tells you! You shouldn't feel guilt for that, feel glad and strong and good for wanting to educate yourself. You are NOT going to fail your child, because you have the urge to be mindful and make mindful choices.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you co-sleep and baby wear with Ramsay? I did wear LO at the beginning but not for the past two months at all :nope: We've never co-slept and we just can't as OH won't change his opinion at all. It's okay I feel guilty about everything, I'm not very confident at making parenting choices!Click to expand...

You still shouldn't feel guilty! It doesn't matter how much you co-sleep/baby wear etc Rory KNOWS you love him and ultimately love is all that matters!!x


----------



## hot tea

I coslept but didn't babywear. Ramsay DESPISED his stroller and I didn't know about babywearing so I was forced to carry him everywhere, it was horrible. It wasn't an easy time, and he wasn't as easy baby. I didn't know about this sort of thing, so of course he wouldn't be easy. I did breastfeed him for a very long time and cosleep and things of that nature, but the smaller things that also matter (cloth diapers, baby wearing) I didn't do.

The difference in my two children is obvious. And I KNOW it was because of my different parenting approaches. But really, you can't blame yourself. You just can't know all of this without doing extensive research.

I should add though Ramsay is a very tempermental child, he is very respectful, articulate, and comfortable in himself. He knows he is loved. I know there are things I should have done differently, but it doesn't matter now. Focus on NOW, because THAT is what matters. Your little babes will know you love him if you put in the effort. Just don't isolate him. Just keep the conversation flowing. Never shut him down when he feels like expressing himself. 

You are doing fine. It is natural to question your abilities, but please don't let that take over you.


----------



## hot tea

I should add I made plenty of mistakes with Ramsay. Example being when he was just over a year I forced him into a crib for a month. I let him cry. It was awful. After a month he was back in my bed. It was traumatic and I am very ashamed. But the world keeps turning. I now have an infant who is literally THE most happy, peaceful, chipper little guy who trusts me completely. I will never make those mistakes again... But mistakes are there to be made at one point.


----------



## emyandpotato

I so wish we could have co-slept. We did try it a couple of times but none of us slept. I don't even know if it's safe cos OH is quite overweight so has much deeper sleeps and our bed isn't that big. I don't know, I wish I'd thought about it when I was pregnant or that someone had even mentioned it. I don't think it would have worked this time anyway as my schedule was all about expressing, poor LO would have been woken up every few hours when I got up. Eurgh there are so many 'what ifs'.

OT but Ella, congrats on your new house! Just saw on FB :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

I co-slept for a little,mostly while LO was going through the sleep regression definitely couldn't do it now, he wriggles and wakes me up, i wriggle and wake him up and we both get no sleep. :dohh:

On the other hand i co-slept til i was 7!! I just wouldn't leave lol


----------



## leoniebabey

emmylou92 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I think you're doing great. :thumbup: I'm not a pro on baby wearing by any means (I think Tiffany is your girl for that..) but if you are happy and baby is happy and *you're not sticking him in the pram and just leaving him there for hours* winkwink:), I'm positive you're not hurting him at all. You didn't mess him up.
> 
> I Agree with Daphne.
> 
> I read on here somewhere that people put there toddlers/babys 'to bed'in their pram, like if the are home, at nap time, baby gets put in its pramto nap of 2/4 hours in the afternoon, rather than their bed, i cant work out why?!:shrug:Click to expand...

I did when he was younger and still in the 'lie flat' part of the pram or if he say fell asleep in there and was still asleep when we got home i wouldnt move him but now i have a stroller he naps in his cot unless where out and about. 

Guess i liked to keep an eye on him, if it was warm which is was when he was small i'd put him to sleep in the garden in the pram for fresh air.


----------



## emmylou92

lauram_92 said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> Off to search, about the pram these are people that see child is sleepy so place them in the pram awake and put a blanket on! I just find it strange!
> 
> I will post some links!
> 
> What do you mean? Like putting LO in the pram during the day for naps?Click to expand...

Yeah, like LO is ready for a nap and rather than take them to bed or sleeping on them or a sofa w/e they go in a pram, the person who posted had their pram in the kitchen too, not even in the living room with them :/



leoniebabey said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I think you're doing great. :thumbup: I'm not a pro on baby wearing by any means (I think Tiffany is your girl for that..) but if you are happy and baby is happy and *you're not sticking him in the pram and just leaving him there for hours* winkwink:), I'm positive you're not hurting him at all. You didn't mess him up.
> 
> I Agree with Daphne.
> 
> I read on here somewhere that people put there toddlers/babys 'to bed'in their pram, like if the are home, at nap time, baby gets put in its pramto nap of 2/4 hours in the afternoon, rather than their bed, i cant work out why?!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I did when he was younger and still in the 'lie flat' part of the pram or if he say fell asleep in there and was still asleep when we got home i wouldnt move him but now i have a stroller he naps in his cot unless where out and about.
> 
> Guess i liked to keep an eye on him, if it was warm which is was when he was small i'd put him to sleep in the garden in the pram for fresh air.Click to expand...

If Hollie fell asleep in her car seat i would take the car seat in with me, but her car seat was a lay flat one, like a carry cot.


----------



## leoniebabey

tbf though the pram had a soft mattress in anyways so was pretty much the same as putting him upstairs.
attached pic!
tbh i was pretty clueless when i had LO in the sense that i didn't have a clue about babies and baby things so basically just went from what family/friends told me. I don't know anyone who has a sling ect.
I'm definitely alot more informed this time around.
 



Attached Files:







100605_102710.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lauram_92

emmylou92 said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> Off to search, about the pram these are people that see child is sleepy so place them in the pram awake and put a blanket on! I just find it strange!
> 
> I will post some links!
> 
> What do you mean? Like putting LO in the pram during the day for naps?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, like LO is ready for a nap and rather than take them to bed or sleeping on them or a sofa w/e they go in a pram, the person who posted had their pram in the kitchen too, not even in the living room with them :/Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I get what you mean. I put Oliver up in his cot for a nap, but when he was younger (I mean newborn) he used to sleep in the pram in the living room because the pram was like a moses basket with a soft mattress.

My friend used to put her son to sleep in the pram, up until he was over a year. She used to blast the music channels and push the pram backwards and forwards in front of the TV, and if that failed she would put on the hoover and push it. Then when he was asleep she would put him in a different room, like the kitchen.

If Oliver falls asleep in the pram when we are out I will unstrap him and leave him in it. He is a really light sleeping and usually wakes within two minutes of me stopping pushing anyway. But if I tried to move him to his cot (which I have done) it ends in disaster.


----------



## lauram_92

hot tea said:


> I should add I made plenty of mistakes with Ramsay. Example being when he was just over a year I forced him into a crib for a month. I let him cry. It was awful. After a month he was back in my bed. It was traumatic and I am very ashamed. But the world keeps turning. I now have an infant who is literally THE most happy, peaceful, chipper little guy who trusts me completely. I will never make those mistakes again... But mistakes are there to be made at one point.

By this do you mean putting LO in a cot to sleep is a mistake, or that it was a mistake for you?

Where does Falko/did Ramsey sleep during the day? And at night when either goes to bed do you just go at the same time?


----------



## hot tea

I forced Ramsay to sleep in the crib when he didn't want to. That was wrong.

Falko sleeps on me. He is never alone.


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> I forced Ramsay to sleep in the crib when he didn't want to. That was wrong.
> 
> Falko sleeps on me. He is never alone.

I feel the same way about putting Emerald in the crib. She refused to cosleep with us, but loved the swing, slept through the night from 6 weeks-4 months, then got too big and I put her in the crib and she slept horribly until I switched her to a bed immediately after she learned to walk at almost 12 months. I didn't know what else to do besides a crib, but it was terrible for a while. I never left her in there alone or anything when she was upset but waking up 15-16 times a night was a common thing.


----------



## hot tea

I only did it for a month. I did it because there was so much pressure - and selfishly I wanted to sleep alone. It was absolutely wrong. Ramsay still cosleeps in the mornings.


----------



## emyandpotato

Is it wrong to say put a baby in a moses basket next to your bed if they sleep soundly there and you are there when they wake? 


Just bought myself a Boba with pretty Soho print :happydance: OH is gonna go mental at the cost :blush:


----------



## lauram_92

hot tea said:


> I only did it for a month. I did it because there was so much pressure - and selfishly I wanted to sleep alone. It was absolutely wrong. Ramsay still cosleeps in the mornings.

Oliver loves the cot, he sleeps so much better in it. He likes having his own space and being able to stretch out - which in a single bed with me he can't do. :haha: I also struggle to sleep with him in my bed, I get so paranoid I am on top of him and wake up constantly in the night, waking him up too!


----------



## hot tea

I don't think it is wrong if they are content. But by nature majority of babies want to be close to their mothers physically and babies will learn to accept the situation of being put aside instead of physIcally close. I don't think by nature many babies would want to sleep in a cot alone. It is just something we enforce for our own reasons.

I planned to use a bassinet with Falko, that shows how much has changed and how quickly. He has never used it.

Woo him Boba!!!!!!! 3G version?


----------



## lalacrl

I cosleep, breastfeed, and babywear 





<3:happydance:


----------



## AirForceWife7

lauram_92 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I only did it for a month. I did it because there was so much pressure - and selfishly I wanted to sleep alone. It was absolutely wrong. Ramsay still cosleeps in the mornings.
> 
> Oliver loves the cot, he sleeps so much better in it. He likes having his own space and being able to stretch out - which in a single bed with me he can't do. :haha: I also struggle to sleep with him in my bed, I get so paranoid I am on top of him and wake up constantly in the night, waking him up too!Click to expand...

Brenna is the same way! If she wakes up at night, I'll go in and get her and bring her back to bed with me to cuddle/console her. She'll cuddle for a bit, but she will not go to sleep. She dislikes co-sleeping a lot, and I think she is just naturally independent :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Yess the 3G one. No point getting the 2G cos it's from 9 months up. I'm excited :) Looked for a cheap one but no luck so just went ahead and bought one. Hoping he doesn't hate it. How long til he gets used to it do you think?


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## hot tea

I don't think it will take long. Most babies wiggle when they are being put in, after a few minutes they are calm. Bobas are very comfy.


----------



## lauram_92

hot tea said:


> I don't think it is wrong if they are content. But by nature majority of babies want to be close to their mothers physically and *babies will learn to accept the situation of being put aside* instead of physIcally close. I don't think by nature many babies would want to sleep in a cot alone. It is just something we enforce for our own reasons.

Oliver has never liked co-sleeping. I used to do it when he was newborn but he wouldn't settle unless he was in the moses basket.


----------



## hot tea

Please note how I said majority, not all. I think it can also be influenced by the birth experience as well. That's just a theory though.


----------



## lauram_92

hot tea said:
 

> Please note how I said majority, not all. I think it can also be influenced by the birth experience as well. That's just a theory though.

Yep, noticed you referred to the majority. I was just explaining my situation :thumbup: Curious, how do you think the birth experience would influence it? I had a pretty easy birth, although it lasted a while :haha: and got skin to skin straight after. Also co-slept the first night (by advice of the midwife).


----------



## hot tea

I believe drugs effect the bonding from mother to infant. Actually, it has been proven to be true. Not sure whether that would make the baby less likely to be as naturally dependent as intended to be, but it makes sense. 

By nature we are meant to be close to our mothers from birth. That urge helps us survive.


----------



## AirForceWife7

lauram_92 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Please note how I said majority, not all. I think it can also be influenced by the birth experience as well. That's just a theory though.
> 
> Yep, noticed you referred to the majority. I was just explaining my situation :thumbup: Curious, how do you think the birth experience would influence it? I had a pretty easy birth, although it lasted a while :haha: and got skin to skin straight after. Also co-slept the first night (by advice of the midwife).Click to expand...

This interests me too, because I had a very different experience! 4th degree tear, 45 minutes of stitching, nerve damage ... (baby was perfectly healthy though) So I'm genuinely interested to hear!

ETA: Also wanted to add that I had an epi during labor


----------



## hot tea

Birth is a huge experience for the baby as well as the mother. With having drugs, you disconnect from your infant. With stress, your baby is stressed. How you are brought into the world does, indeed, shape you I think.


----------



## emyandpotato

hot tea said:


> I believe drugs effect the bonding from mother to infant. Actually, it has been proven to be true. Not sure whether that would make the baby less likely to be as naturally dependent as intended to be, but it makes sense.
> 
> By nature we are meant to be close to our mothers from birth. That urge helps us survive.

I read a book on exactly this when I was pregnant. It was actually pretty worrying as it said C-section babies are, not damaged, but like slightly different in their personalities and crave the 'real' birth experience subconsciously. I spent months worrying I'd need drugs or intervention because of it, but I think there's a lot of truth in it. 

It also said that from conception babies sense whether they are wanted or not and can become very unhappy adults if they are rejected as foetuses. It adds a whole new angle to the idea of adoption.

Sorry, bit OT...


----------



## hot tea

I absolutely believe it. I was brought into the world very, very violently. Actually, Iwas born dead. My mother's entire pregnancy she hemmoraged. My mother was in a very sick place mentally, no doubt that is why.

Then when I was pregnant with Ramsay for months and months on end, on the 25th of every month, I would be in hospital freaking out with pains. Just random. And every single time things were fine, I was just getting anxiety. My midwife noticed the pattern an asked me if anything traumatic happened to me on the 25th. I didn't know, so I asked my mother. She told me that was the day she went into labour and my father nearly died of a car crash that night as well. If my father had died, I would never have been sexually abused. If my father hadn't been in the car accident, my mother would never have gotten back together with him (they were broken up until the accident, my mother is a christian and felt it was a sign of god that he lived and the accident happened the moment her water broke, basically). I was born on the 26th.

I do NOT believe this is coincidence. I am a pretty skeptical person. But this, I cannot ignore. 

I believe in good and bad energies. What you put into a child, you will recieve back. If you do not live mindfully, if you do not care for your child mindfully, they will not be mindful. If you do not connect with your infant, they will not connect to you. If you are violent, so will be your child. I do not believe in chaos.


----------



## Desi's_lost

What about children that have traumatic births by no fault of anyone but chance? my sister was born drug free yet she ended up with the cord wrapped round her neck and smashed her face into my moms pelvis.

But i dunno how a child could long for something they didnt know they were suppose to have. meaning a natural birth when they were born by section.


----------



## emyandpotato

I wasn't criticising the parents at all, it's just a theory that I read and find interesting and think there is truth to. Lots of people experience trauma through no fault of their families. Say a baby is born through C-section, it goes against their instinct and they somehow know that it is not right and feel a little uneasy about it consciously or subconsciously. Not every child of course, and I'm not saying it ruins their lives. As with anything I think experiences for some people become incredibly important and for others completely insignificant.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I know you werent. I just think it sounds a bit...illogical. How can anyone be bothered by something they dont know they were entitled to in the first place? 

But then again, i'm not super into the intricacies of this Natural Parenting thing. I like BFing and im a fan of natural foods and everything but I also quite like modern medicine and hard scientific fact.


----------



## emyandpotato

I don't actually remember, I'd have to read it again or I'd be arguing something blindly. It did make sense though. The psychologists looked at people with certain personal issues and put them in to a state of mind, kind of like hypnosis, where they could actually recall their birth experience. Some were really quite distressed by it in retrospect. It sounds really dubious the way I'm describing it but it wasn't in the study IMO. They recreate the pre-birth experience for troubled children a lot in the UK, it's quite common yet specialist practise.


----------



## 17thy

I am really enjoying this thread.


----------



## hot tea

I highly doubt the athiests of the world are going to really agree, haha. I am a very spiritual person. It is clear to me that bonding goes beyond the explainable. There is an article that states that when your baby smiles at you, your heart will immediately synch with theirs. How can we really prove why or how? It's magical.

Some things ARE unexplainable. Some things don't need to be explained. It rings true to me that you reap what you sow. The world must keep a balance. And we are not balanced people, and the world is reflecting that. I think an integral part of that is we are straying too far from nature.

We need to start with our children.


----------



## AriannasMama

I don't think the way you were born has much to do with how you are. My friends daughter was born by EMCS after a very long labor that didn't progress past 1cm, she was also induced due to high BP. Her daughter is the most calm toddler I have ever seen, she is perfectly content to sit still and play with one toy.

Arianna had a fairly normal birth, spontaneous labor, 12 hours, I had an epi and she is the exact opposite of my friends daughter. Constantly busy, always needing to do something different, etc.


----------



## AriannasMama

Again, personality is also related to how you live your life, I know they just sit around a lot. Arianna and I do a lot more than they do, so I'm sure that has something to do with it.


----------



## hot tea

Birth isn't the only thing that effects it, I agree. But I do believe it can have effect, just ourely on my OWN experiences, the experiences with my two sons, and what I have read.

The atmosphere also matters. Lots of things matter. No one is ever going to "have it all". I just feel like, personally, I am a MUCH better parent for my beliefs.


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> I highly doubt the athiests of the world are going to really agree, haha. I am a very spiritual person. It is clear to me that bonding goes beyond the explainable. There is an article that states that when your baby smiles at you, your heart will immediately synch with theirs. How can we really prove why or how? It's magical.
> 
> Some things ARE unexplainable. Some things don't need to be explained. It rings true to me that you reap what you sow. The world must keep a balance. And we are not balanced people, and the world is reflecting that. I think an integral part of that is we are straying too far from nature.
> 
> We need to start with our children.

Couldn't agree more. Some things don't have a scientific fact stapled to them.


----------



## emmylou92

Just got our tot bots easy fit today!! They are so slim....cant wait to try!


----------



## lauram_92

I'm thinking about buying some tots bots. Oliver has his lime itti on. Love it. So bright :) seems to be different than the other ones though.


----------



## emmylou92

Its exciting, they are alot slimmer than my ebay cheapys, web site sayus i dont need to add an insert but i think I will add one microfirber, but folded in half as if the nappy was eing worn its slimmer than my ebay cheapys haha.

Let me know how you get on with your itty, im thinking of trying them although in the last week i have spent i have spent £61 on ten nappies 16 microfiber inserts and 10 bamboo. S not buying any more for a while.


----------



## Bexxx

I.Love.Easyfits!
I'm slowly making them my entire stash. I don't boost at all and they last 4 hours easy :D
Finally found the nappies that work for us haha

Laura, would Oliver wear girly prints? I have a fuchsia tutto that I hate with a passion.


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie is a heavy wetter, she walkes a round drinking water all day.

I want to get one itty and one LL to try. I NEED to buy some tiny fits, but I can get them at tesco!


----------



## hot tea

See, cloth is just convinient to me, I don't obsess over them like some people do. I feel weird. 

EC will be my route after we move, I hope it isn't too late...


----------



## Leopard

What are you all doing awake? What time is it there? :haha:


----------



## hot tea

7:36 in the morning


----------



## Leopard

Ah boo. It's 1:36am here and I'm due to pump again in half an hour.


----------



## Bexxx

It's 3.30pm here.
I don't 'obsess' over cloth. I just obsessed finding ones that worked well for us.


----------



## hot tea

There are plenty of diaper addicts out there, reguardless. Me, I am just a carrier addict. A muc more expensive endeavor.


----------



## AriannasMama

9:46 here.

I need:


and


if anyone wants to get me them :-=:-=:-=


----------



## hot tea

The first one is soooo cute.


----------



## Bexxx

If I could afford it, I would very much be a carrier addict.


----------



## emyandpotato

I wish the nappies I bought came with pretty patterns. Does anyone know if you can buy all in one pocket nappies with patterns?


----------



## AriannasMama

All of my pockets are patterns. :)


----------



## hot tea

Seriosly CANNOT WAIT for my silk rose pfau didy 4.7 meters...


----------



## AriannasMama

The 1st and 3rd are my favorite, though the 3rd isn't waterproof and I wouldn't want to cover it :(. It's mostly for OH cause hes into the whole rap scene lol but its also $38 :haha:


----------



## Bexxx

Pocket nappies and all in ones are different things :D
But yeah, I think absolutely every type of nappy can have a design!


----------



## hot tea

I want to start making my own daipers. Cute snappy pockets.


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh now I'm confused. I have nappies that don't have a separate wrap, it's sewn in, but they have pocket too? :wacko: It's probably a good thing I can't find them in patterned form, I have enough now and I'd just be wasting money.


----------



## 17thy

Tiff I love making our diapers. :cloud9: I just got a serger for my birthday and I'm going to be making all of the newb's fitteds :D I am about to order the materials today. :thumbup:

So glad I have the serger now, it'll cut sewing time in half.


----------



## emyandpotato

17thy, random question but with EC what do you do at night time/when you're out? Is it hard work?


----------



## 17thy

emyandpotato said:


> 17thy, random question but with EC what do you do at night time/when you're out? Is it hard work?

She is in a diaper at night and when we are out lol. I can't do EC full time because she drinks a lot before she goes to bed and therefore usually wets. And as for being when we're home she can just run to her potty and use it, but I'm not gonna dangle her over a public toilet haha


----------



## emyandpotato

For some reason I thought you had your new baby already :dohh: I'm such an idiot. Will you be doing it with your newborn?


----------



## emmylou92

Emmy the tots bots are poket nappys and osfa!


----------



## hot tea

This morning on our walk...

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423476_3414379801318_1324759268_4681907_1099324828_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/427489_3414405601963_1324759268_4681915_1410127611_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419082_3414354200678_1324759268_4681892_1764094116_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## 17thy

emyandpotato said:


> For some reason I thought you had your new baby already :dohh: I'm such an idiot. Will you be doing it with your newborn?

Lol I don't even know if it's a boy or girl yet! :haha: Probably not until he/she is eating solids though. I'd rather not have wet poo all over my house hehe.


----------



## hot tea

The earlier you start EC the better


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emmylou92

Nice ^^ love the BG freetime paterns!

Tiffany, that wrap is nice, beautiful pictures btw.

Just bought Hollie a potty, let the fun start haha!


----------



## 17thy

I swear to god if my toddlerhawk doesn't get here soon UGHHHH. 

I ordered it february 16th, it's march 6th, only TEN more days and it will have been a month, and it's STILL processing. I'm getting really impatient. If it hasn't shipped by tomorrow I guess i'm going to get in touch with babyhawk again.


----------



## hot tea

My Babyhawk didn't come for like just over a month. Six weeks? Are you ordering from heir website?


----------



## 17thy

ahhhh. :hissy:

yeah i ordered it from the actual website. i've needed it so many times over the past couple weeks.


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm impatient for my Boba and it's been a day. Have been planning outfits around it all day.... :blush:


----------



## emmylou92

Haha, they are lovely!! 

Jealous much!


----------



## emmylou92

Anyone got a HotSling?


----------



## hot tea

No but hotslings are okay. I would buy one for short trips, not unlike a ringsling.


----------



## emmylou92

I have a ring sling, just hard to wear atm, the hot sling is much higher so Hollies leg sit above my bump. Just want it for doing the house work really, Hollie is going through a clingy stage, i cant wear any other of my slings with this huge bump, and I cant work out how to wear he hot sling (old collection) with comfort, Hollie s comfy in it, just kills my sholder.


----------



## hot tea

Yeah, hotslings really aren't good for older babies. It is impossible to make comfy as it is just one shoulder.


----------



## emmylou92

Gahh, guess i will have to wait.

OH said we can order a rose and rebellion and a boba 3g, so we can both wear both babies, i think all our carriers are to small for Hollie now.


----------



## hot tea

I breastfeed, NBD.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/138c3661.jpg

There goes hot tea, thinking she is the shit again. GAWD.


----------



## 17thy

good lawdy my mei tai got shipped today. it'll be here in 3 days!

:dance: :dance:


----------



## lauram_92

Nice photo tiffany. What does nbd stand for?


----------



## AirForceWife7

I think it means no big deal? Not sure :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## youngmummy94

emyandpotato said:


> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> We FF, part time co-sleep, part time cloth-nappy. Australia doesn't sell ERF seats.
> 
> I was reading the other day about ERF in australia, they dont sell ERF seats and if you can afford to have one shipped its illegal. absolutely ridiculous! i thought new zealand was behind but i managed to find a ERF from a shop there after alot of time looking.
> 
> as for natural parenting i still co-sleep with my 2 year old, breastfed to 16 months and carried my LO everywhere until she was 12 months (she wouldn't sit in the pram or in a sling, carrier or wrap) when she was asleep i could occasionally put her in a sling.Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously? How ridiculous! Is it just because they haven't tested them yet?Click to expand...

Sorry this is so late..Have been busy. I have no idea.. Our laws say we can RF until 4 BUT no seat allows that weight to RF..


----------



## hot tea

Yeah, it means no big deal. :)


----------



## Bexxx

FOB took this picture yesterday and I like it. I guess I can post it here since breastfeeding is natural? You can't really see Isla so can't post it in 'show off your baby'.


Spoiler
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/photo1.jpg

I took this one as well because she kept shimmying herself into that position :haha:


Spoiler
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/2012-03-07152823.jpg


----------



## 17thy

^That last picture is so damn cute hahaha. That is the ONLY way Emerald would drink from my right boob.


----------



## emyandpotato

You make it look so glamourous!


----------



## Bexxx

Really? I do not see that! I was in bed because I was soooo ill yesterday, definitely did not feel glamorous :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

You look better ill and BF than I do normally :dohh: Very jealous!


----------



## lauram_92

You look raging in the first picture Rebekah!


----------



## Bexxx

HAHA!
I was smiling :cry:


----------



## amygwen

I co-sleep and ERF (can you add me? :)) I breastfed for 16 months but am not longer BFing.


----------



## MummyTinks

Gonna completely gatecrash here :thumbup:

Really educated myself reading through this thread - had some really negative comments about wanting to parent my little man as NATURALLY AS POSSIBLE.

Ive had breast feeding shot down - "youll give up in a week too much hard work" - same with cloth nappies.

Ive been told im reckless and even "insane" to want to co-sleep and been told its ridiculous to buy a sling as "youll never use it anyway" :dohh:

I actually want to spit in these peoples faces - complete over-reaction from the fat lady im aware! But reading through this thread feel a little better armed to reply in a lady like manner now :thumbup:

Hot Tea - I apologise i dont know youre name - some of youre comments im afraid im going to be memorising haha, youre "arguements" - so to put it - for baby wearing etc really have made me open my eyes and think well of course it makes sense to baby wear and co-sleep its exactly how nature intended.

Thanks Ladies :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

here out HV's tell us NO co-sleeping. it's very much frowned upon!


----------



## 17thy

^Don't let other peoples downfalls get YOU down. When we first started cloth diapering when my daughter was 2 months old I asked my mom to buy a Flip for us. She said "If you stick with it for more than a month I will" Lol 14 months later.... And going to be CDing number 2. :rolleyes: I never listen to other peoples negative inputs on that stuff. 

I'm like "Just because YOU couldn't do it, doesn't mean I can't."


----------



## 17thy

Oh leonie it is very frowned upon here too. They just had a piece in the local news here regarding it. 

https://www.news4jax.com/news/DCF-w...gers/-/475880/9234886/-/12ur9b9z/-/index.html

^dcf is department of children and families


----------



## leoniebabey

I know i was certainly very frightened by them the way they made it out it was only when LO was around 4 months and not sleeping so good i researched how to do it safely and realised it wasn't the horrific thing they had made out. Obviously i can see the risks when it's not done safely but personally i think they should be giving out more information on how to do it safely rather than making it a very hush hush topic because i'll bet the majority of these incidents have been from WORN OUT parents who have put LO in there bed as a last resort and not put them in correctly.


----------



## lauram_92

amygwen said:


> I co-sleep and ERF (can you add me? :)) I breastfed for 16 months but am not longer BFing.

Emma got a temporary ban, so she won't be able to add you!

As for people putting you down about breastfeeding/cloth nappying etc just ignore them, if you truly want to do it, and put in the hard work then you will be able to. My midwife told me to co-sleep, she said she was going to check through the night that I didn't squish him. I was terrified.


----------



## emyandpotato

lauram_92 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I co-sleep and ERF (can you add me? :)) I breastfed for 16 months but am not longer BFing.
> 
> Emma got a temporary ban, so she won't be able to add you!
> 
> As for people putting you down about breastfeeding/cloth nappying etc just ignore them, if you truly want to do it, and put in the hard work then you will be able to. My midwife told me to co-sleep, she said she was going to check through the night that I didn't squish him. I was terrified.Click to expand...

Why what happened? :wacko: Sorry to be incredibly nosey. 

I agree, ignore everybody. You need to be determined to keep things like breastfeeding up so good on you.


----------



## hot tea

MummyTinks said:


> Gonna completely gatecrash here :thumbup:
> 
> Really educated myself reading through this thread - had some really negative comments about wanting to parent my little man as NATURALLY AS POSSIBLE.
> 
> Ive had breast feeding shot down - "youll give up in a week too much hard work" - same with cloth nappies.
> 
> Ive been told im reckless and even "insane" to want to co-sleep and been told its ridiculous to buy a sling as "youll never use it anyway" :dohh:
> 
> I actually want to spit in these peoples faces - complete over-reaction from the fat lady im aware! But reading through this thread feel a little better armed to reply in a lady like manner now :thumbup:
> 
> Hot Tea - I apologise i dont know youre name - some of youre comments im afraid im going to be memorising haha, youre "arguements" - so to put it - for baby wearing etc really have made me open my eyes and think well of course it makes sense to baby wear and co-sleep its exactly how nature intended.
> 
> Thanks Ladies :flower:

That's exactly how I feel. Things are not nearly as complicated as we can make them. I'm glad to hear from someone my comments have helped them. :blush:


----------



## hot tea

BTW my beautiful pfau is not in yet. Sigh.


----------



## Hotbump

I co-slept with Jovanni, the Dr always asked does he sleep in his own crib. I knew what he wanted to hear so I would say yes because I didnt want a whole lecture :lol: He would then say "Ok good"


----------



## Mb2012

Co-Sleeping is very frowned upon here, in the hospital they make you sign a form saying you'll always put baby to sleep on their back in the little 'bed' thing they have in your room. I was shot down and still get shot down for breastfeeding baby girl from family members but if you want to do it just stick with it. I've never even seen someone baby wear in public here...I think my part of North Carolina is very behind in terms of things I've seen here.


----------



## hot tea

On our way to check for my pfau... SIGH SIGH... Little did I know. :(

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/423302_3427915579704_1324759268_4686431_755994340_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429981_3427906459476_1324759268_4686428_603000956_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418343_3427879098792_1324759268_4686415_1731000460_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 17thy

Psh I co-slept with Emerald until we LEFT the hospital. I told them to suck my balls when they said she should sleep in the little cradle thing.


----------



## smatheson

17thy said:


> Psh I co-slept with Emerald until we LEFT the hospital. I told them to suck my balls when they said she should sleep in the little cradle thing.

Same here! The doctor came in to our room check on him and OH and LO were fast asleep on the little bed and she was like you really shouldn't be sleeping with him it is extremely dangerous! I was ya he looks like he's in extreme danger. I love co sleeping and will co sleep until Nathan decides he doesn't want to anymore. 

On a different note, can anyone explain to me what kind if fabric from the fabric store I need to make my own woven wrap. I read a website that said gauze fabric but I have no idea what that is :dohh: I would looove to buy a woven wrap but they are way out of my budget.


----------



## hot tea

Woven wraps have a very particular weave specific for babywearing. I am quite sure it would be unsafe to babywear with less - I know it could cause pressure points on yor shoulders and back from an uneven weave.

Have you looked into used?


----------



## smatheson

Where could I find a used wrap?


----------



## hot tea

thebabywearer.com is an awesome source!


----------



## smatheson

Ok thanks I'll go have a look :thumbup:


----------



## purple_kiwi

smatheson said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> Psh I co-slept with Emerald until we LEFT the hospital. I told them to suck my balls when they said she should sleep in the little cradle thing.
> 
> Same here! The doctor came in to our room check on him and OH and LO were fast asleep on the little bed and she was like you really shouldn't be sleeping with him it is extremely dangerous! I was ya he looks like he's in extreme danger. I love co sleeping and will co sleep until Nathan decides he doesn't want to anymore.
> 
> On a different note, can anyone explain to me what kind if fabric from the fabric store I need to make my own woven wrap. I read a website that said gauze fabric but I have no idea what that is :dohh: I would looove to buy a woven wrap but they are way out of my budget.Click to expand...

I made my own wrap with a seersucker fabric. It was 100% cotton and worked very well with not to much give or anything to it I also used it till she was 18 months :thumbup: after that it was to warm because it was summer then she didn't want to go in it anymore.


----------



## hot tea

I can't say that is the safest thing to do...


----------



## 17thy

We got a very thick woven fabric and tested to make sure it would hold her and not only does it work its very comfortable as well. I had a stretchy knit wrap when she was younger but she quickly grew out of that (especially since she didn't want to be worn until later so I was glad I didn't invest a lot of money in an expensive stretchy wrap).


----------



## hot tea

It's just that fabrics can tear and it is impossible to know the weight limit.


----------



## purple_kiwi

With proper use i would consider it safe. It is not that hard to notice if fabric is wearing out and is safe to carry your child. Also pretty sure im not the first ever person to make my own wrap and use it safely, considering I got the idea originally from another mothering forum. It all comes down to common sense if your picking a strong enough fabric, which also in turn isn't that hard to determine either. I also made my own mei tai to and it was completely safe.


----------



## hot tea

I just see using a home made mei tai as a bit different - but even THAT I wouldn't use unless I had some very good sewing skills and knew EXACTLY what I was dojg. 

I don't know, I can't say I would be comfortable doing that, personally. Not unless I had properly researched the right kind of weaves, etc, and was hundred percent sure on it.

It's just not something I would mess with...


----------



## purple_kiwi

I learned to sew at a young age so im pretty confident in my sewing skills personally. Making a wrap though i would consider safe next to making your own mei tai which requires a very good machine and very good bottom weight fabrics, not cheap in the least i would have saved money to buy one possibly. Also most fabrics will not split randomly in the middle as it goes against the grain of the fabric most fabrics rip only easily length wise which would be easy to notice. Mainly though yes you should just know what fabrics you are working with.


----------



## 17thy

Ooh yeah I tried to make my own mei tai, and I consider myself pretty good at sewing, but my first try SUCKED BALLS. So I just had to break an arm off and give it to babyhawk for a safe mei tai hahaha.


----------



## purple_kiwi

i broke a few needles and well spent a lot of time swearing at my machine and blah it was hard lol but i got it done, it was just really hard because i made sure to like triple sew basically each step lol and the padding i used was a bit on the thick side so my machine didn't seem to like it very much lol


----------



## hot tea

I think making your own things is so neat! Sounds like you know a lot more about it than I do, purple kiwi. Very cool. :D


----------



## emyandpotato

Just been reading a co-sleeping article and apparently it's unsafe to do it if you're not BF? Is this true? What about expressing? Not really relevant now but curious for the future.


----------



## Mb2012

hot tea said:


> thebabywearer.com is an awesome source!

I had no idea there was so much to baby wearing I know the URL was posted for someone else but thanks for sharing.



smatheson said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> Psh I co-slept with Emerald until we LEFT the hospital. I told them to suck my balls when they said she should sleep in the little cradle thing.
> 
> Same here! The doctor came in to our room check on him and OH and LO were fast asleep on the little bed and she was like you really shouldn't be sleeping with him it is extremely dangerous! I was ya he looks like he's in extreme danger. I love co sleeping and will co sleep until Nathan decides he doesn't want to anymore.
> 
> On a different note, can anyone explain to me what kind if fabric from the fabric store I need to make my own woven wrap. I read a website that said gauze fabric but I have no idea what that is :dohh: I would looove to buy a woven wrap but they are way out of my budget.Click to expand...

Yea she slept with me/us the entire time we were in the hospital except once nurses would come in during the night and my doctor did as well and no one said anything about it.


----------



## hot tea

Cosleeping is safest when breastfeeding because breastfeeding mothers have a higher awareness of their babies. I would say the article is right. I am sure some FF would disagree however.


----------



## emyandpotato

So it's not safe at all? It makes sense yeah I was just wondering if it's a total no-go.


----------



## hot tea

I wouldn't say it is a total no-go. I just know it is much safer if breastfeeding in general.


----------



## lauram_92

emyandpotato said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I co-sleep and ERF (can you add me? :)) I breastfed for 16 months but am not longer BFing.
> 
> Emma got a temporary ban, so she won't be able to add you!
> 
> As for people putting you down about breastfeeding/cloth nappying etc just ignore them, if you truly want to do it, and put in the hard work then you will be able to. My midwife told me to co-sleep, she said she was going to check through the night that I didn't squish him. I was terrified.Click to expand...
> 
> Why what happened? :wacko: Sorry to be incredibly nosey.
> 
> I agree, ignore everybody. You need to be determined to keep things like breastfeeding up so good on you.Click to expand...

Not sure on the exact reason, but I am guessing it is from digging through old threads to find off topic chat threads after confessions was locked. So Wobbles would lock it because she obviously didn't want a chat thread open, and Emma would open another.  that is a bit of a guess.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## daydreamerx

I want to switch to cloth now that fin i feel confident with everything, can anyone recommend a good type? They all look pretty much the same to me at the moment :haha: 

Also, any recommendations for a carrier? At the moment i'm using a Wilkinet, I just dont feel like its that comfy for finlay even though he seems pretty content in it.. He likes facing out at the moment and gets pretty squirmy facing in, but he is quite big (around 15/16 lbs already i think) and the sling I have he can't see anything facing in and is all snuggled up.. So yeah, any recommendations? :kiss:


----------



## hot tea

Are you interested in a wrap, Mei tai, SSC?


----------



## daydreamerx

I'm not sure, what do you like most? they all look nice to me - i want something that doesnt hurt your back as i walk everywhere.


----------



## hot tea

I prefer woven wraps. If you look further in the thread there are pictures of me carrying my son in one. They are harder to learn initially as wrapping is a skill. It has the most versatility as you can do a multitude of back carries, front carries and hip carries.

If you want something quick and easy, I would go for a Mei tai.


----------



## daydreamerx

I might get one of each - a mei tai for house chores, wrap for going on walks. I'll have to look into it a bit more, but thanks! :)


----------



## emmylou92

Amy, I added you! 

I dont know if anyone else needed adding :flower: Just let me know if you do! :thumbup:


----------



## 17thy

daydreamerx said:


> I want to switch to cloth now that fin i feel confident with everything, can anyone recommend a good type? They all look pretty much the same to me at the moment :haha:
> 
> Also, any recommendations for a carrier? At the moment i'm using a Wilkinet, I just dont feel like its that comfy for finlay even though he seems pretty content in it.. He likes facing out at the moment and gets pretty squirmy facing in, but he is quite big (around 15/16 lbs already i think) and the sling I have he can't see anything facing in and is all snuggled up.. So yeah, any recommendations? :kiss:

I started about 10 weeks with my daughter :) There are basically like 4 types of diapers (there might be more i can't think of) but you have prefolds/covers, pocket diapers (comes with a diaper and inserts), all in ones (just like it says, you just put it on and take it off like you would a disposable). And fitteds, which are like prefolds only they can snap or velcro to fit the baby perfectly rather than having to wrap them like the prefolds. 

When I first started out I got Flip covers and unbleached indian prefolds (both of which i still use religiously). I have many many pocket diapers. Blueberry one-size are one of my favorite. Also bumgenius 3.0s and 4.0s because they can both be pocket diapers, although the 3.0 can also be an AIO. 

Fitteds are by far my favorite diapers. They are pretty damn pricey, especially Goodmamas and the like, so I only have a few "real" ones, and all of my others I made myself, even though mine are pretty nice too :)


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## hot tea

I love one size pockets.


----------



## 17thy

^They _are_ awesomeness.

Almost all of my diapers are one size.


----------



## Bexxx

I hate pocket nappies with a passion. 
Most of my nappies are one size though :D


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## daydreamerx

im baffled i didn't realise there were so many different kinds, i'm gunna have to do some research as i'm none the wiser:haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

are these kind of carriers good/safe https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MEI-TAI-...by_Carriers&hash=item415fbc5e78#ht_2103wt_952 i know you have to be careful of the positioning of the legs or something ? but im clueless lol


----------



## 17thy

I really can't stand pocket diapers either and was telling DH i'd like to eventually get rid of them all lol. I do love OS though. :thumbup: very convenient and way cheaper than buying different sizes.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emyandpotato

All of mine are one size pockets. So easy to use. I got my first patterned ones today and can see an addiction starting! Blaming Laura for this...


----------



## daydreamerx

emyandpotato said:


> All of mine are one size pockets. So easy to use. I got my first patterned ones today and can see an addiction starting! Blaming Laura for this...

where do you get them for? i want some patterned ones they look so cute! do you just buy seperate liners? i was looking into some when i was pregnant and they were really straight forward but i'm not sure what they were now. sorry lots of questions!


----------



## Monkei

i think i fit in here :) 

I co-sleep, baby wear, and breastfed till she weaned herself on her first birthday :) 

I have a moby wrap atm but am looking at getting something i can wear on mt back but i have a very limited budget any ideas ?


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emyandpotato

daydreamerx said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> All of mine are one size pockets. So easy to use. I got my first patterned ones today and can see an addiction starting! Blaming Laura for this...
> 
> where do you get them for? i want some patterned ones they look so cute! do you just buy seperate liners? i was looking into some when i was pregnant and they were really straight forward but i'm not sure what they were now. sorry lots of questions!Click to expand...

These are the patterned ones: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32081837...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_4215wt_1219

I bought two boosters (inserts) per nappy. They're lovely and really absorbent. Member on here recommended them :)

The nappies I started with are Ofsta one size pocket nappies by Little Lamb. They're great too. I use two or three inserts with these (three at night). They came with two and I bought some extra ones on Ebay. I also buy bamboo reusable liners on Ebay that I use at night or for long journeys. They're brilliant, loads of fun, and adorable. I was scared of the work involved with cloth but it takes literally about ten minutes out of my day as I do a lot of washing anyway. All I have to do is put the inserts in the pockets, although if you want a really easy option then Tots Bots do an all in one nappy that's also one size.


----------



## emmylou92

Emmy they are the ones I started with.

I bought 8 and 16 inserts. I then bought 10 bamboo inserts and 2 tots bots easy fits.

I use the ebay cheapys in the day, with one microfiber insert and one bamboo, micro closest to bum with the bamboo under that. They usually last about 4-5 hours.

A night we use the tots bots easy fit, they are an all in onewith a pocket so I add one micro fiber then thold the built in flip insert under that, they lasted us a whole night!

Im going to be sticking with the Tot Bots as they work so well for us, but I will be buying customs too.

Also going to have a wee go with some terries and woolies.

Eta, wedry pail ours, I wash every night atm, because I dont like lettingthings build up and also I dont have enough nappys just yet. But none of my nappys have run in the wash, they just all go in together. About 4/5 half a non bio tablet. Wash. Then air dry, usually by morningthe ebay cheepys and micro fiber inserts are dry, the bamboo inserts take a little longer as do the tots bits as they have bambo in them.


----------



## emmylou92

leoniebabey said:


> are these kind of carriers good/safe https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MEI-TAI-...by_Carriers&hash=item415fbc5e78#ht_2103wt_952 i know you have to be careful of the positioning of the legs or something ? but im clueless lol

I personaly wouldn't go with them, thay are 'fakes', i have heard alot of bad things about them, not carrying baby safely and the stitching being shoddy.


----------



## leoniebabey

thanks hun i guess i'll have a look around a little more any recommendations of good places to look ? x


----------



## hot tea

Naturalmamas or thebabywearer.com. If you want a new, reliable mei tai I would go for babyhawk.


----------



## hot tea

My babyhawk mei tai

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/417723_3429952950637_1324759268_4686850_1794426791_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423996_3430091554102_1324759268_4686901_1310996554_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## leoniebabey

thanks, i'll check those out.


----------



## 17thy

vinteenage said:


> Why the pocket hate?

I have used them for a LONGGGG time now and they are SO annoying to stuff lol. I'm just lazy now. I used to love them because they were so convienent but now I have fitteds and they are about 9 million times easier, I usually just stick with prefolds/fitteds with covers.


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> My babyhawk mei tai
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/417723_3429952950637_1324759268_4686850_1794426791_n.jpg?dl=1
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423996_3430091554102_1324759268_4686901_1310996554_n.jpg?dl=1

Oh don't make me jealous! Mine is due to arrive on monday I almost can't contain my excitement!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## hot tea

What pattern/color did you get? :D

My pfau wasn't in today. :(


----------



## leoniebabey

just realized hot tea, your eldest shares a birthday with my LO. he was born in 2010 though.


----------



## emmylou92

I just bought some leg huggers, same as baby legs justvmadecwith bamboo cotton. Cant wait to get them.

Started potty training Hollie yday.


----------



## emyandpotato

Wow that's early! Actually is it early? I don't know to be honest! When do most people start? Not even though about it yet.


----------



## leoniebabey

what is the idea of baby legs, i see them all the time but never really understood what there for lol ?


----------



## emyandpotato

I think to wear with cloth so you can still show off the nappy? That's a guess though :shrug:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I <3 this thread

I didn't really use cloth with Alfie as he was almost 1 when I bOught a few cheapies and a heavy wetter and I kinda gave up as we potty trained early. Im going to get a few bamboo liners and use cloth at night for alfie though. It feels so pointless buying 1 pack of nappies a month lol. I want to use them full time on next baby though. Can you use eBay cheapies on newborns :/ they look really large lol. and can't believe hpw expensive totsbots and the like are! I know it's cheap in comparison to the overal cost of disposables but still...

Also want to BF this time too.

How did first day of potty training go with Hollie? We started 'nappy off time' at about 14 months. Once he grasped the concept he rarely had an accident at home as long as he had no trousers on lol. But it took until he was 18 months until he could hold 1hr+ to go into pants out of the house and was fully 'potty trained' by 19m though. It sounds soo long but it wasn't hard work at all it was just waiting for him to be ready lol :)

I didn't babywear either but want some kind of carrier this time.


----------



## emmylou92

Yeah, for cloth, most of hollies trousers dont fit over them, but since we are potty trainging, they will keep her little legs warm when she has no nappy on.

She woud never wear them out if you know what i mean.


----------



## leoniebabey

ahh alright i understand it now, makes sence now you've explained it.


----------



## Bexxx

I just use baby legs for in the carrier, like underneath trousers, keeps her legs warm since they are hanging out. Also, when changing nappies in the house you don't need to take anything off :D


----------



## emmylou92

rockys-mumma said:


> I <3 this thread
> 
> I didn't really use cloth with Alfie as he was almost 1 when I bOught a few cheapies and a heavy wetter and I kinda gave up as we potty trained early. Im going to get a few bamboo liners and use cloth at night for alfie though. It feels so pointless buying 1 pack of nappies a month lol. I want to use them full time on next baby though. Can you use eBay cheapies on newborns :/ they look really large lol. and can't believe hpw expensive totsbots and the like are! I know it's cheap in comparison to the overal cost of disposables but still...
> 
> Also want to BF this time too.
> 
> How did first day of potty training go with Hollie? We started 'nappy off time' at about 14 months. Once he grasped the concept he rarely had an accident at home as long as he had no trousers on lol. But it took until he was 18 months until he could hold 1hr+ to go into pants out of the house and was fully 'potty trained' by 19m though. It sounds soo long but it wasn't hard work at all it was just waiting for him to be ready lol :)
> 
> I didn't babywear either but defo want some kind of carrier this time.
> 
> Hope the po

The ebay cheapys will do from about 10lbs. They are abit big. Same with the tots bots easy fit. Im getting a pack of their tiny baby. 5 for £35 in tesco. You can get them online at tesco too.

As for the potty training. She did one poo on it yday and one poo and one wee today, but thats nappy off time and we are watching her seeing when she is getting ready and popping her on the potty. I think after a week or so she will work out whats happening. She is very aware when she is weeing and pooing though.


----------



## daydreamerx

Just bought 3 cloth nappies to try! So excited, hope we get on with them :baby:


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> What pattern/color did you get? :D
> 
> My pfau wasn't in today. :(

https://www.babyhawk.com/images/ProductImages/2550-187-BLUE.jpg

https://www.babyhawk.com/images/ProductImages/good%20fortune%20black_1.bmp

^reverse 

It's got "natural" strap colors.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Btw Emma! I added you on fb but I forgot to put who I was and I don't wanna put it on here but my initials are JM and my picture is black and White of Alf wearing a striped hat :haha:

I accidentally clicked on your link in your sig which reminded me :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Ahhh, I will go look. Thank you :)


----------



## emmylou92

emyandpotato said:


> Wow that's early! Actually is it early? I don't know to be honest! When do most people start? Not even though about it yet.

You mean with the potty training?

Yeah we are a bit early really, compaired to when alot of people Start but starting now gives us nearly two months to get her used to it before the new baby comes, so I think in the long run this is what will work best for us.


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeah I meant the potty training. My mum said to wait til about 30 months :wacko:


----------



## emyandpotato

That wasn't a dig at you by the way, just read it back! I was just surprised but I know nothing at all about it really.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emmylou92

I didnt take it as a dig.

Hollie is very intrested in her nappy, she likes to let us know when she has filled it, she starts grabbing at it, or pulling her trousers. Sometimes she even goes to the box and gets one out. Though she throws a tantrum when we change her haha. She also comes over and taps us or shouts at us when she is about to poo, or has just done one. Her fave game atm its to tap OH leg and pull a Poo Face, and forces out gas haha.


----------



## leoniebabey

I'm going to start when LO hit's 2 so in around 2 months time. He's showing some signs however he hasn't quite grasped the whole potty thing yet and tends to just play cars with it :dohh:


----------



## emmylou92

Ha, Hollie likes to walk around with hers.

She has been using te big toilet for a few weeks now, when we get a bath and her napoy comes off sit her on it till she does a wee, and tell her how good she is. She loves it!


----------



## emyandpotato

That's pretty impressive for a one year old! Is she walking?


----------



## 17thy

Em started really using the potty a few times around 13 months, after she really became obsessed with her diapers. She regularly uses it during the day now since she has full access to it and she's 95% of the time out of a diaper and she turned 16 months today. She now likes to diaper "her" babies :haha:

Edit: don't get me wrong she *does* have accidents, but she usually heads over to her potty before that point. sometimes she's just too busy playing to be bothered! hehe. but i still am impressed by how well she does.

If Hollie seems interested then I'm sure she'll get it down quickly. :thumbup:

And 30 months seems pretty late to start to me as well.


----------



## emmylou92

emyandpotato said:


> That's pretty impressive for a one year old! Is she walking?

She is almost 14 months old. I think most people start with training between 15-18 months ?
Yeah she is walking :)

She has always been very intested in her body functions. From about 6 months when she started do the poo face, we made a big deal out of it, by making the poo noises and doing a pushing face with her. She is very aware of her body and our body, espsh mine, as she get her baths with me.

She is about a two weeks to a month behind on half her targets, but others she is a month or so a head of them. 
Mainly her youger targes, such as sitting unaided rolling over crawling she was behind on, by a month or so. She started walking unaided on her first birthday. Atm she is on target iykwim. 



17thy said:


> Em started really using the potty a few times around 13 months, after she really became obsessed with her diapers. She regularly uses it during the day now since she has full access to it and she's 95% of the time out of a diaper and she turned 16 months today. She now likes to diaper "her" babies :haha:
> 
> Edit: don't get me wrong she *does* have accidents, but she usually heads over to her potty before that point. sometimes she's just too busy playing to be bothered! hehe. but i still am impressed by how well she does.
> 
> If Hollie seems interested then I'm sure she'll get it down quickly. :thumbup:
> 
> And 30 months seems pretty late to start to me as well.

Hollie always has nappy off time and although she wouldnt walk over to her potty, i wouldn't expect her to atm its way too new but during nappy off time she is very aware that she is weeing and pooing.

When she was about 11 months old, she was crawling around with my mobile phone during nappy off time and left it on the floor next to me and sat on it...she crawled off, i went to pick up the phone and she had done a nice neat little poo on there for me! Haha :haha:


----------



## 17thy

emmylou92 said:


> When she was about 11 months old, she was crawling around with my mobile phone during nappy off time and left it on the floor next to me and sat on it...she crawled off, i went to pick up the phone and she had done a nice neat little poo on there for me! Haha :haha:

Emerald *had* a book that came with a little piano attached. Well, she sat on it and peed on it today. It doesn't work anymore lol


----------



## hot tea

17thy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> what pattern/color did you get? :d
> 
> my pfau wasn't in today. :(
> 
> https://www.babyhawk.com/images/productimages/2550-187-blue.jpg
> 
> https://www.babyhawk.com/images/productimages/good%20fortune%20black_1.bmp
> 
> ^reverse
> 
> it's got "natural" strap colors.Click to expand...

love it!


----------



## lauram_92

I'm thinking about trying out bumgeniuses with 3 inserts over night. Oliver really isn't a heavy wetter anymore.


----------



## hot tea

Falko has never, ever needed more than one insert. I hear of so many people doubling up etc... Hmm.


----------



## 17thy

lauram_92 said:


> I'm thinking about trying out bumgeniuses with 3 inserts over night. Oliver really isn't a heavy wetter anymore.

:shock: How many do you normally use?

Em uses 2, but it's more of a "just in case" thing.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## imprfcttense

I'm breastfeeding and co-sleeping! :flow:


----------



## rockys-mumma

In the nursery I work in most wait until at least 2 to potty train! Alfie is the youngest potty trained there ATM and has been for about 6 months lol. It really is a matter of when the kid is ready though cause some pick it up in like 2 days, others are still having 3+ accidents a day 2month later!


----------



## Hotbump

I was told that girls are usually full potty trained by 34 months and that boys are usually by 39 months on average. Jovanni still isnt potty trained but we are getting there :haha: he is speech delayed so I dont expect for him to understand alot.


----------



## 17thy

Exactly, when they are ready, they are ready. My mom said it took me until I was 3 to be fully potty trained (although to be fair i had a weird situation and i'm not sure who was taking care of me at that point in time so that could have effected it).


----------



## lauram_92

17thy said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about trying out bumgeniuses with 3 inserts over night. Oliver really isn't a heavy wetter anymore.
> 
> :shock: How many do you normally use?
> 
> Em uses 2, but it's more of a "just in case" thing.Click to expand...

I use 2 in bumgenius. I only used 1 for ages but it isn't as absorbant now, so I started using a small microfiber insert as well. I think he would do fine with just the two inserts but I would feel awful if he woke up soaking. My eBay cheapies I use 2, but they are cheap fleece inserts.


----------



## hot tea

Ramsay started using the toilet by himself when he was just after three. We never forced or potty trained him at all. We let him have the option and one day he took it.


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is doing pretty well with the potty training. She grabs between the legs when weeing and wants me to change her, which is such a good sign. She gets frustrated when she sits on the potty and nothing comes out though lol.


----------



## AriannasMama

Totally not even thinking about potty training yet :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Olivers teething necklace can fit in his mouth?


----------



## 17thy

lauram_92 said:


> Olivers teething necklace can fit in his mouth?

Like he lifts it over his chin and in his mouth while he's wearing it?


----------



## hot tea

lauram_92 said:


> Olivers teething necklace can fit in his mouth?

Then it's too big.


----------



## AriannasMama

lauram_92 said:


> Olivers teething necklace can fit in his mouth?

Arianna's does too, I just watch her at all times and tell her to not do that. It can BARELY fit over her chin though, I just take it off when she's asleep and watch her when she does have it on. He'll eventually understand that it isn't for chewing if you tell him enough.


----------



## hot tea

It's just considered a choking hazard if they can put them in their mouth. Personally I would try and tie it a little so it's shorter.


----------



## lauram_92

17thy said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Olivers teething necklace can fit in his mouth?
> 
> Like he lifts it over his chin and in his mouth while he's wearing it?Click to expand...

Yes! It is a new one I got and it is bigger than the last (which I sadly lost). I keep taking it out of his mouth and tucking it under his vest but it always wiggles out :cry:


----------



## lauram_92

hot tea said:


> It's just considered a choking hazard if they can put them in their mouth. Personally I would try and tie it a little so it's shorter.

I'm being really stupid here, but how can I make it shorter? Lol.


----------



## 17thy

:( Maybe invest in a new smaller one and save that one for when he's older? 
Just measure the necklace and make sure the next one is an inch or so smaller.

i have no idea how to tie off an amber necklace and get it to stay.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Cloth bumming isn't going well! They keep leaking!! I took Sarahs advise and washed them about 6 times each before starting so they were more absorbent.

I use cheapy ones of eBay because I can't afford a big set yet, and bamboo inserts. 

And co-sleeping might be ending soon too :cry: Lyla just doesn't want to anymore :(


----------



## 17thy

^ have you tried stripping them?


----------



## lauram_92

Ella, how many inserts do you use in your nappies? Are they leaking out the sides?

Brandi, I think I might have to invest in another :| I spent £13 on a dark one which I lost. Then bought a lighter one for about £7.50 (the one I have now which is too long).. Ugh.


----------



## 17thy

:/ I know, ours was $25 and it broke -_- I haven't gotten another one.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 17thy

^Em was climbing up the stairs today and her cloth bum was pokin out above her shorts hehe


----------



## snowfia

Gradually switching to cloth.
Ordered 5 ebay cheepies today to add to my little stash :)
And wore Izzy for the first time yesterday and loved it. Will have to make it a regular thing :D


----------



## rockys-mumma

Put Alfie in a cloth nappy for bed tonight! Hoping it will help him go dry overnight!


----------



## Leah_xx

I can say at 17 months I'm still co-sleeping with Gracelynn Elizabeth.
I have tried getting her in her own bed and it would start to work but she would wake up anywhere from 2-5 times a night. then she would get sick or was in the hospital and be back in my bed with me. I tried the crib next to my bed facing me and not facing me but she just always ends up in my bed. I don't have a problem co-sleeping with Gracelynn. Actually I love it and so does she. She feels a lot safer with me i guess lol. People don't think I should still be co-sleeping this late still but when she decides she wants to be in her own bed then she can.


----------



## Srrme

I'm not a teen anymore, but I hang out here sometimes. :haha: I tandem breastfeed, tandem co-sleep, and baby-wear. :D We're going to switch to cloth when we have our own washer and dryer.


----------



## hot tea

Tandem breastfeeding is so awesome!


----------



## Srrme

hot tea said:


> Tandem breastfeeding is so awesome!

You too? :D


----------



## 17thy

Was hoping my toddlerhawk would make an early appearance but that UPS guy hates me so I'm probably his last freakin stop for the day :( 

I wanted to wear her around the thrift shops today, and then to the park, I don't wanna sit at the house all day.


----------



## emyandpotato

My mum stole my Boba :brat: It got delivered there by mistake and have ages to wait before I'm allowed it back now. Very annoyed.


----------



## moondrops

Why do you have to wait for ages emy? Does your mum live far away? x


----------



## emyandpotato

Cumbria and we don't see much of each other but hopefully I'll be able to pick it up soon :)


----------



## emmylou92

Can she not send it? 

Hollie can go bo bed in a tots bots with one microfiber insert, if she hasn't had any water in the hour leading to bed time. Though the other night OH putvher to be in an ebay cheapy, with ne micro fiber and one bamboo and when I went in 6 hours 
Later she was soked :( then, after telling him to use the tots bot or desposable for bed, the next night, he put her to bed in another ebay cheapy :dohh: 
Didnt leak though, he told me she had cloth on , so I had a look to see what one she has on and made him go get her and we did a midnight sleeping nappy change haha.


----------



## Bexxx

Isla slept for 3 hours in the mei tai yesterday...it was fantastic. She looked so cosy :cloud9:


----------



## lauram_92

I really want to do cloth over night, but he is such a light sleeper as it is, and I would hate it to make him worse if the nappy leaked :\


----------



## veganmama

went out in the carrier for the first time yesterday =]

he was too small for it before but he fits okay now. i was scared about taking it off in the mall to breastfeed and not being able to put it back on without help but i managed to do it!! =]


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Leopard

We got a carrier today from the local op shop. It's worth $60 but we got it for $2 :D It's a Snugli Carrier :)


----------



## 17thy

Daphne try sunning them. Works every time for my BGs that get horribly stained lol. And no oxyclean.

OOOOH and my mei tai came yesterday <333333333
Will post a picture later.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emmylou92

What nappies dod you guys use with your new born? 

Im thinking tots bots and bumgenius?


----------



## 17thy

Emmy I was planning on using bumgenius for LO when they are born, but BG XS are not very good quality i heard. So i'm sticking to fitteds and covers I think.


----------



## hot tea

I am pooping my pants with excitement

Pfau rose silk size six!!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431989_3462918174747_1324759268_4701566_1885522340_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422123_3462985776437_1324759268_4701587_341003875_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/418269_3463055018168_1324759268_4701590_1445063010_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## veganmama

so baffled how you put LO in a carrier on your back. i'm assuming it takes 2 people to do that right??


----------



## hot tea

I do it by myself. It's called the santa toss. ;)


----------



## emmylou92

I know a lot of people can do it with out a second preson, lots of practice, I could never do it haha.

Veganmama, did you get to have a lotus birth?


----------



## emmylou92

17thy said:


> Emmy I was planning on using bumgenius for LO when they are born, but BG XS are not very good quality i heard. So i'm sticking to fitteds and covers I think.

Think I will get some pre folds and wraps. And a few teeny fits for mum and OH to use :) 

Im guessing, with all the night feeds and anll with a NB cloth over night should be pretty easy.


----------



## emyandpotato

Gorgeous wrap, Falko looks adorable.


----------



## veganmama

not a complete one. i kept it for 24hours and got fed up. i was in so much pain from the stitches i could barley move plus the breastfeeding pain and the stress of making sure the placenta wasn't falling over and always holding it was just too much for me to handle 

le sigh


----------



## smatheson

hot tea said:


> I am pooping my pants with excitement
> 
> Pfau rose silk size six!!
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431989_3462918174747_1324759268_4701566_1885522340_n.jpg?dl=1
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422123_3462985776437_1324759268_4701587_341003875_n.jpg?dl=1
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/418269_3463055018168_1324759268_4701590_1445063010_n.jpg?dl=1

Oh my thats gorgeous!:flower: I get paid on friday and am going to buy my first woven wrap!!!:happydance: I have an ergo but would really like to try a woven wrap. What brand of woven wraps would you recomend?


----------



## emmylou92

Fair play for doing 24 hours, I could't of done it.


I love the wrap, tiny winy bit jealous!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## hot tea

I highly recommend the didymos woven wraps. The pfau is didymos. They are by far the most expensive wraps, but they are the most beautiful, ornate and well crafted. I LOVE.

If your wallet can't take it (my size six pfau was 250 $) then I recommend Girosol or Ellaroo. Go long, as least 4.2 meters.


----------



## hot tea

Also I wouldn't go with a pattern like the pfau, I would make sure to get stripes, also referred to as rails. This is best for a learning wrapper.


----------



## emmylou92

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/4326789f.jpghttps://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/eab624f2.jpg

Im really torn as to what to get now, i was thinking a rose and rebellion and a boba 3g OR baby hawk....now I'm thinking maybe a wrap rather than the boba or hawk!

Have to see what OH wants!


----------



## emyandpotato

It might be better to get a carrier with it coming up to summer. I tried wearing the sling when we had those boiling days in October and nearly died of heat, I imagine a wrap would be worse?


----------



## hot tea

I will be wrapping all summer. Silk/organic cotton breathes nicely. As long as you get a light weight wrap, you're good.

I am going to eventually get rid of my carriers and stick solely to wraps, I think.


----------



## 17thy

SAD! Didn't get to wear Emerald today, I felt sick all day and not up to taking pics. Tiff the new wrap looks great. 

I've only tried one type of wrap so far with the mei tai. just a normal front carry, and she wanted her arms over the top so we're gonna have to play around with different ways of wrapping, I can't wait to try the backpack carry, that seems like something she'd enjoy.


----------



## hot tea

Falko is really hating FWCC (the carry demonstated below). He used to love it, but we just went for a walk, and... Look at his face.

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429795_3464160365801_1324759268_4702187_257014143_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Mb2012

Leopard said:


> We got a carrier today from the local op shop. It's worth $60 but we got it for $2 :D It's a Snugli Carrier :)

That's the carrier we have I still haven't used it but OH mentioned today that he would like to carry her definitely wasn't expecting him to suggest something like that but it looks like we'll be putting it to use soon.



emmylou92 said:


> https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/4326789f.jpghttps://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/eab624f2.jpg
> 
> Im really torn as to what to get now, i was thinking a rose and rebellion and a boba 3g OR baby hawk....now I'm thinking maybe a wrap rather than the boba or hawk!
> 
> Have to see what OH wants!

She is so cute :) love her little leg warmers(?)


----------



## 17thy

Leopard said:


> We got a carrier today from the local op shop. It's worth $60 but we got it for $2 :D It's a Snugli Carrier :)

Is that a "crotch dangler" ? 
I don't think I've seen a snugli that carried from knee to knee on the baby.


----------



## emmylou92

hot tea said:


> I will be wrapping all summer. Silk/organic cotton breathes nicely. As long as you get a light weight wrap, you're good.
> 
> I am going to eventually get rid of my carriers and stick solely to wraps, I think.

Ooo, when your selling let me know :)


----------



## hot tea

Snuglis are horrible...


----------



## 17thy

thats what i thought, just wasn't sure if I was thinking of the right one.

almost like the baby bjorn ones. :/


----------



## Mb2012

hot tea said:


> Snuglis are horrible...

I thought so that's part of why I said earlier I was interested in the wraps, my aunt bought it for us and I'd feel bad if we don't use it at least once.


----------



## smatheson

hot tea said:


> I highly recommend the didymos woven wraps. The pfau is didymos. They are by far the most expensive wraps, but they are the most beautiful, ornate and well crafted. I LOVE.
> 
> If your wallet can't take it (my size six pfau was 250 $) then I recommend Girosol or Ellaroo. Go long, as least 4.2 meters.

Ya I can't afford $250 but I was hoping to spend like 100 to 120 if I can. Do you think I could find some in that price range?


----------



## hot tea

Look for something used. Used wraps are awesome! They are already broken in, so nice and soft. Go to Thebabywearer.com.


----------



## Leopard

Well our Snugli is awesome. It's Australian made, so maybe other countries just aren't up to scratch It has great support and it can be front or back.
I prefer it over my slings.


----------



## 17thy

But does it only support her crotch or does it go knee to knee?


----------



## 17thy

https://www.bobafamily.com/research/strollers-baby-carriers-and-infant-stress/

Thought this was an interesting site with lots of information.


----------



## Leopard

Knee to knee. It also has a head support.


----------



## 17thy

They need to sell snuglis like that here!


----------



## Leopard

Sounds like it! :D I reckon it was a total bargain. I do like my slings, but I prefer this; and DF doesn't look like a total idiot in it lol.


----------



## emyandpotato

New carrier :) Love it :cloud9: Excuse Rory's shocked face, he was just interested in daddy's jumper.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 14-03-2012 at 15.27 #3.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 18









Photo on 14-03-2012 at 15.27 #4.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## emmylou92

Yay Emmy, glad you have your boba.


----------



## hot tea

Very cute Boba, that's my favourite pattern too!


----------



## emyandpotato

It's gorgeous isn't it? I want a skirt in a similar pattern and can't find one :(


----------



## hot tea

It is going to look AMAZING in spring and summer, with floaty pretty skirts.


----------



## hot tea

Also, you are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## emyandpotato

I know, can't wait! :) 

Thank you :flow:


----------



## 17thy

Emy did you spit Rory out of a cloning machine? :haha: You look so much alike!


----------



## hot tea

Haha, agreed!


----------



## emyandpotato

Everyone says he looks nothing like me and is the spitting image of OH so thanks for that :haha:


----------



## hot tea

You two look identical IMO!


----------



## emyandpotato

I think so too but no one agrees with me. He looks like one of one minute and then totally changed and looks like the other.


----------



## 17thy

I feel like that with DH's grandmother. 

She was like "Oh Emerald is starting to look a little like you now Brandi" I was like.... um... the only thing she's got from daddy is the red hair pal lol.


----------



## hot tea

My family just "can't see" the similarities between Ramsay and I. It infuriates me, I think we look a lot alike!!!


----------



## hot tea

Ramsay's neutral face.

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/420962_3429352695631_1324759268_4686691_790824243_n.jpg?dl=1

SEEE THERE ARE SIMILARITIES :(


----------



## emyandpotato

He has the same features, the only slight difference being in his eyes. He definitely has your nose and mouth.


----------



## hot tea

He has his daddy's eyes. Falko has my eyes exactly, though. Yay, someone who sees similarities!


----------



## 17thy

his lips look like yours, like, almost exactly like yours.


----------



## leoniebabey

morgan is just without any doubt my complete double. bar the hair he get's his red hair from his daddy and his curls from my dad. my hairs poker straight.
 



Attached Files:







391082_2513582791231_1003011881_32715740_1135448177_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 17thy

Emerald chillin in her sushi goodmama :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Love those! Where are they from? Made me hungry, can't wait for my Mother's Day breakfast sushi on Sunday.


----------



## Srrme

We're getting a washer and dryer tomorrow! So I think it's time to switch to cloth. Any advice? :D I have a 3 month old, and a 16 month old, so I guess I will need 2 sizes.


----------



## emyandpotato

Get a load of birth to potty nappies and you can mix and match :)


----------



## 17thy

threw the wrap on real quick to get some stuff done, Em cried when I took her out :( I'll have to get DH to get some *good* pictures today on our walk :) If i can get my damn tablet to charge!!!

Oh but she is very happy with being carried this way, figured out how to get the head rest to go down so her arms could come out!


----------



## Srrme

emyandpotato said:


> Get a load of birth to potty nappies and you can mix and match :)

Will they fit my 3 month old? He's a bit small because he was a preemie. I bought Elias a sample Econobum diaper when he was small and they were HUGE, but they were supposed to be from birth to toddler.


----------



## 17thy

emyandpotato said:


> Love those! Where are they from? Made me hungry, can't wait for my Mother's Day breakfast sushi on Sunday.

idk a friend gave it to me a long time ago. the brand is goodmama. 

they are mfing expensive though lol.


----------



## snowfia

Srrme said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Get a load of birth to potty nappies and you can mix and match :)
> 
> Will they fit my 3 month old? He's a bit small because he was a preemie. I bought Elias a sample Econobum diaper when he was small and they were HUGE, but they were supposed to be from birth to toddler.Click to expand...

birth to potty nappies fit my almost 2 month old :)


----------



## emyandpotato

snowfia said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Get a load of birth to potty nappies and you can mix and match :)
> 
> Will they fit my 3 month old? He's a bit small because he was a preemie. I bought Elias a sample Econobum diaper when he was small and they were HUGE, but they were supposed to be from birth to toddler.Click to expand...
> 
> birth to potty nappies fit my almost 2 month old :)Click to expand...

Not sure but I think so! If they're a little big you can stuff them full of inserts which makes them smaller. You might need slightly bigger clothes for him though.


----------



## lauram_92

I bought some leg warmers for Oliver :yipee: Bought them yesterday - been eyeing them up for ages!


----------



## emmylou92

lauram_92 said:


> I bought some leg warmers for Oliver :yipee: Bought them yesterday - been eyeing them up for ages!

Yay!! I love them, they are fab, Hollie likes them to, and actually leaves the on!

Some of the OSFA nappys are from 8lbs and others 10lbs.


----------



## emyandpotato

Bit OT but has any had or planning a home water birth? Where did you get the pool? I'm not pregnant I just want to look in to it.


----------



## emmylou92

You can get loads online, i will link you in a moment!


----------



## emmylou92

https://www.homebirthsupplies.co.uk/product/Birth_Pool_in_a_Box_-_Hire_GBC-002-RHIRE

This is the company I was going to use.

By far one of the most competetive, most charge £200 for 2 week hire!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks! Did you have a water birth last time?


----------



## hot tea

I had a home water birth. Someone I know owned one and let me rent it for 100$.


----------



## emmylou92

I didn't but i laboured in the the bath and got out on the bed on all fours for pushing. 

We took measurements and the only place the birth pool will fit in my house is my kitchen :| so opting for birthing center, if the pool is free, i will be in there. I wanted a home birth but after the complications last time with my placena they thing a birthing center will be best for me as its right next to the hospital.


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks :) I was meant to go to the birth centre last time but went to the wrong floor in the hospital and ended up on CDU. I am no way going near a hospital next time. Did you find the pool helped?


----------



## emmylou92

My bath helped tonnes.

It had a mixer tap on it, so when i was in alot of pain they turned the taps on so it was as hot as I felt I needed and sat with my back to the tap so it was running on it. Was ace, i told OH yday, I think I would rather do that again than the birthing pool, as the pool is kept at a cirtain temp, where as the bath you can have as hot as you like.

I didnt start gas and air untill I was getting out of the bath to push.


----------



## emyandpotato

I had OH stand up against my back to take the pressure away and it was amazing but the stupid midwife made me get on the bed which made it much more painful.


----------



## 17thy

I'm hoping for either a home water birth or a water birth at a birthing center. Not sure where a birthing center is around here though.....or if my midwife is even going to be okay with a home/water birth. I have another several weeks before my first appointment :/


----------



## daydreamerx

so my cloth nappies arrived today, i just ordered 3 ebay cheapies -to try out. i was wondering about caring for them.
can you tumble dry? what washing detergent do you use? i usually use arial non-bio gel would that be okay? 
any tips you think a newbie would find useful really? 
this is them, someone here suggest them:thumbup::flower:
thanks!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emmylou92

I was 4/5 at a time,

Take them off, pull out inserts, ay insert in the middle and do it back up and stick it innappy bin, then to wash, i do a 40 degree wash, with half a non bio tablet, i do an extra rinse nd fast spin. I undo the nappy and stick it in the drum.

Your better off using powder or tablets, gel can clog the filters in the machine, and when your wash cloth nappys it can start to smell.


----------



## emmylou92

I dont tumble dry, takes about 3 hours for the nappy and micro fiber insert to dry in my living room and 5-10 hours for bamboo. I just hang them over her pay pen.


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm gonna sound really lazy but this is what I do with all my cloth nappies. I wash them with everything else on a 40 minute normal wash and use non-bio gel. I'll occasionally use Vanish powder if there's something else in the wash that is stained. I don't cool wash first and I don't take the inserts out, they come out in the wash. I do put any poo down the toilet when I take the nappies off though. I hang them out to dry as we don't have a dryer. They're always perfectly clean and there's no damage to them.


----------



## 17thy

I rinse the poop off the diapers, put them in the pail, dump the pail in the washing machine. Do a hot soak for about an hour with a small amount of purex free and clear, then do a hot wash with another small amount purex, then do a rinse with 2 drops of lavender essential oil. I hang dry my pockets, and covers. My prefolds and fitteds I tumble dry. My goodmama I hang dry though..


----------



## daydreamerx

thanks ladies :flower: im so excited about them!


----------



## emmylou92

I bin the poo and rinse the napy if he has pooed, 90% of her poo's are solid, so I dont even use liners. 

I dont rinse went nappys first they just go in the machine. I do wash them alone though, purley becuase with the nappys I can mix colours, with clothes I cant.


----------



## emyandpotato

Few questions about baby wearing... 

First off, every time LO gets the slightest bit of cold air in his face he screams blue murder. This is actually one of the reasons I stopped using the sling. It's not that he's cold, it's just he hates any coldness on his face. In his pram he insists on having the rain cover on at all times. I know the Boba has a hood but it doesn't cover him completely. I have tried covering him up with my coat but he still doesn't like that. I don't really know what to do short of wearing a giant poncho at all times. And I'm not down with that. Will he just get used to it?

Secondly, I tried the Boba outside for the first time and it's great except that the straps kept falling down. I couldn't manage to pull them up myself and would have been stuck if OH wasn't there. I had everything as tight as possible. I don't think it's the carrier as it happens with tops/bras all of the time too, I just have slippery shoulders! Is there anything I can do about it though? I really don't want this carrier to go to waste.


----------



## hot tea

Are all the straps adjusted, even the underarm ones? Tighten the strap on your back. Upper back?

There are babywearing covers, to answer your first question.


----------



## hot tea

PHOTO DUMP!! 
Bad facebook quality...

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/431268_3475920979809_1324759268_4706727_1650849629_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421687_3475926419945_1324759268_4706728_1613427215_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/419668_3475929500022_1324759268_4706729_2137801920_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422421_3475933100112_1324759268_4706731_457773007_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/427559_3475935540173_1324759268_4706733_1851747038_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423980_3475939420270_1324759268_4706735_442619286_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeah they're as tight as I could get them :shrug: I've heard of crossing straps but not sure how :shrug:


----------



## AriannasMama

hot tea said:


> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422421_3475933100112_1324759268_4706731_457773007_n.jpg?dl=1


twins


----------



## emmylou92

I was just saying 'twins' to My OH. 

Lovely pics Tiffany!


----------



## lauram_92

Hope you manage to sort your carrier out Amy! Do you put a hat on Rory? Oli has one that covers his head, forehead, ears and some of his cheeks, so only a little bit of his face is popping out :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

That sounds like a really good idea, where's it from? He wears a bobble hat but he pulls it over his face or off completely. The Boba has a hood which helps a little but he's still a grumpy bum about it!


----------



## emmylou92

You could get something like this  or like this?


----------



## Melibu90

Hopefully you get something sorted out with the carrier, good luck x


----------



## Leopard

Tiff do you ever smile? lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hottea you seem to know a lot about baby carriers and wraps! I'm on my phone right now so can't ask all the questions I want but I plan on using a wrap, just need to research it a bit more! Will come back this weekend when I move to my new place! I plan on BF, babywearing, and co sleeping! :)


----------



## veganmama

so tell me, whats THE BEST ring sling carrier on the market?

&& whats the best carrier in general?

i have a beco gemini atm and tbh either i suck at putting him in it or it's just a horrible carrier


----------



## lauram_92

Amy, I got his hat from H&M. It was pretty cheap but it covers his head well. :haha: I can't find a link for it on their site :( Was a few months ago I ordered it so probably don't sell it now!


----------



## hot tea

MommaAlexis said:


> Hottea you seem to know a lot about baby carriers and wraps! I'm on my phone right now so can't ask all the questions I want but I plan on using a wrap, just need to research it a bit more! Will come back this weekend when I move to my new place! I plan on BF, babywearing, and co sleeping! :)

I am more than happy to help in whatever way I can.


----------



## hot tea

I started a Flickr account. Anyone with flickr who feels like following my natural parenting pictures, please add me! My username is carrythem. Or you can just click the link in my sig.

I also created a twitter and youtube with the same names. I am going to start pushing out on both. Videos will include babywearing advice and parenting things, and twitter will be where I push out new flickr pics, videos, links, even interesting threads later down the line (won't give that one away though). 

ANYWAYS! Give me your usernames on flickr,


----------



## emyandpotato

We had this hat which was perfect but he hates wearing it. Scuse OH's hair! 

We went out today and he just fell asleep so hopefully he's getting more used to it, and it's coming up to summer anyway so won't be so much of a problem.
 



Attached Files:







296571_10150878318245541_593935540_21306328_1882011627_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Danigirl22891

okay ladies Im looking to make the transition to cloth diapers. My questions is what is the best kind for a 21 month old and whats a good price? Im looking on ebay but feel lost. she weighted almost 25 pounds last time she was weighted if that helps


----------



## 17thy

Flips and prefolds! lol


----------



## 10.11.12

Is there a way to start carrying my 15 month old? I briefly carried her when she was an infant but we never really got into it. I'd like to carry when we go shopping since she usually chooses to walk anyways. I also have a really bad back so I'm not sure how long I can last carrying her. Any suggestions?


----------



## 17thy

idk about suggestions for wraps for your bad back, but I will say I didn't start carrying Emerald until 11 months, I tried when she was little and she absolutely hated being confined, but she absolutely loves it now so you can definitely start late.


----------



## emmylou92

Danigirl22891 said:


> okay ladies Im looking to make the transition to cloth diapers. My questions is what is the best kind for a 21 month old and whats a good price? Im looking on ebay but feel lost. she weighted almost 25 pounds last time she was weighted if that helps

My 14 old is in ebay cheepys, i tend to go for the pocket nappys as they are easy, i bought all my nappys with microfiber inserts then bought so little lamb bamboo inserts and I use on of each in each nappy. Microfiber first then bamboo under that. I personaly would start with some cheap ones alva baby sell them too. Just buy a few, to get a taste for them. I also have two tots bots that I bought cheap on ebay. They are prett good, i just stick one microfiber insert in them. 

I will add a few links iam.



10.11.12 said:


> Is there a way to start carrying my 15 month old? I briefly carried her when she was an infant but we never really got into it. I'd like to carry when we go shopping since she usually chooses to walk anyways. I also have a really bad back so I'm not sure how long I can last carrying her. Any suggestions?

Tbh, i would go for a decent wrap or something like an ergo carrier If you have a bad back. I think something like a ring sling would be uncomfortable for you.


----------



## emmylou92

Some links for the ebay cheapys, need any more info just ask,

birth to potty, pocket nappies. I bought mine here.

BTP, pocket. I know a lot of people buy from here, but I haven't

bbamboo boosters i bought.

Also if you have facebook, search Mummy Poppins Retro Junk.


----------



## Danigirl22891

Your amazing :winkwink:


----------



## emmylou92

Haha, far from it, but thanks :blush:


----------



## snowfia

emmylou92 said:


> Some links for the ebay cheapys, need any more info just ask,
> 
> birth to potty, pocket nappies. I bought mine here.
> 
> BTP, pocket. I know a lot of people buy from here, but I haven't
> 
> bbamboo boosters i bought.
> 
> Also if you have facebook, search Mummy Poppins Retro Junk.

I'm mainly using nappies from the top link and I find they're really good, especially for the price :)


----------



## emmylou92

Mee too i have 8 of them, 2 tots bots and 4 alva ones coming.

With the ones from the top like I bought 2 inserts so i have loads of microfiber spare, but i needed 2 microfiber while I was waiting on my bamboo.


----------



## 17thy

You guys are making me SO impatient for Friday. I haven't had new diapers in foreverss.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lauram_92

I have a mix of nappies, but I absolutely love my itti bitts. <3 Rebekah is posting me up some tots bots that I can't wait to try, heard a lot of good things about them!


----------



## emmylou92

Are the ittys as slim as they say?
I dont find Hollies cheapys as bulky now we use bamboo, her clother all fit over her nappys now. The tots bots do take a little linger to dry, because they are bamboo lined.


----------



## lauram_92

I think itti bittis are reasonable. Jeans don't seem to fit over them though, but I try not to dress Oli in jeans anyway.


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie in winter ony wears tights, a long sleeved vest and trousers or dugarees. Im funny about her getting cold. But she is so short she is in age 9-12 months and even that is a little long in the arms and legs, but when I come to button her vest up over her tights and nappy it ends up tight!! Glad the summer is coming and she can wear dresses and baby legs haha!


----------



## lauram_92

Yeah Oliver fits 9-12 month trousers length wise! :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

I have 4 new nappys in th post :)

Have a look at 
Mummy Poppins Retro Junk. Some lovely things.


----------



## Leopard

Can I throttle someone. Puh-lease? :trouble:


----------



## 17thy

Anyone tried Fuzzibunz Elite?


----------



## lauram_92

emmylou92 said:


> I have 4 new nappys in th post :)
> 
> Have a look at
> Mummy Poppins Retro Junk. Some lovely things.

My cousin in NZ is starting up a kids clothing business :D Next week all her stuff will arrive. I told her to look into selling cloth nappies :yipee:


----------



## Lissa3120

so I'm going to sound stupid... but how do cloth nappies work? id like to think about them, but end up confusing myself on how they would/do work...
also are they more affordable than disposable? long term


----------



## emyandpotato

It cost me £60 to start up on cloth and that was all I really needed so definitely cheaper than disposable especially if you have more than one child. They can be sold on when you're done with them too, or used for cleaning like my mum does! 

I don't honestly know what prefolds or things like that are but I use pocket nappies which are basically a waterproof outer with fleece lining that has a pocket and in the pocket you put inserts, as many or as little as you like. You then just fasten it up like a disposable and wash when you're done. All in one nappies (AIO) are basically just like disposables but washable. They come in sizes or you can get birth to potty nappies (like I have) to last you all the way through. They have poppers to adjust the size :flow:


----------



## lucy_x

It cost me about £60 in nappies to start up, (dont include my prettys as they were impulse rather than nessasary), Id have easily spent more than that on sposies x x


----------



## Lissa3120

how many do you need roughly per child?


----------



## emyandpotato

For a newborn with exploding poos, maybe 20. I have 13 and manage just fine with spares left over when I forget to wash. Start out with ten and see how you go :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh maybe 20 as you have two! Try https://www.littlelambnappies.com/nappies/osfa-pack-of-20


----------



## lauram_92

I have over 20, and it is more than enough for Oli. But if you get birth to potty they could both use them! They're very addictive :)


----------



## Lissa3120

ah thank you :) will be saving up a bit of the moneys so i can have a look at trying some. i think it seems more affordable long term, and I'm going through so many bin bags too with the amount of nappies i throw away haha, so it seems i would be saving money everywhere. 
also i want to limit the amount of nappy sacks as i have heard about some unfortunate nappy sack related accidents.


----------



## smatheson

Hmmmm would you rather buy a woven wrap or more cloth diapers?
:shrug:


----------



## emmylou92

I atm would rather a wrap. I have stopped buying fluff to get a boba.


----------



## lauram_92

I would rather nappies!


----------



## Bexxx

Definitely a wrap. I'm soooo over buying nappies lol.


----------



## lauram_92

I don't wear oliver. I think my back would snap.


----------



## emmylou92

I have settled on a boba for babygirl and a ergo for Hollie.

I still enjoy browsing nappies, but I have Enough nappys atm.


----------



## lauram_92

I have too many nappies, but still can't resist!


----------



## Bexxx

I have enough and a couple more. I dread Isla growing out of her sized ones, I'm glad to be rid of the nappy addiction, I don't want to start again!


----------



## 17thy

lauram_92 said:


> I don't wear oliver. I think my back would snap.

do you have back problems?


----------



## emmylou92

I dont get as excited as i did when I got my first fluffy post. I do enjoy looking though, and making up nappys on WN haha.


----------



## Lanna

I haven't been on in a while but I found this and thought it would be great to share with you guys. I'm waiting on paypal to order mine but I looked into it a bit and people are saying its legit. 

Free Nursing covers & Baby carriers just pay S&H.
Oh and with the sevenslings. you can get the gift set for 5$ + S&H using the code! 
https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/159030-free-baby-sling-canada/


----------



## lauram_92

17thy said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> I don't wear oliver. I think my back would snap.
> 
> do you have back problems?Click to expand...

Not bad back problems, but I constantly have a sore back. Lately it has been worse from constantly bending down to pick up Oliver's mess/carrying the wee fatty about.. Yesterday I was pushing the pram up a hill and OMG, it felt like my whole back was seizing up and going to break. Lol.


----------



## emyandpotato

Emmylou could you add me to the baby wearing bit pretty please? :flower:

Those who baby wear, do you do it indoors and if so for how long per day?


----------



## 17thy

emyandpotato said:


> Emmylou could you add me to the baby wearing bit pretty please? :flower:
> 
> Those who baby wear, do you do it indoors and if so for how long per day?

we do it indoors all the time. it varies, usually only 30 mins at a time to keep her occupied while im cleaning or cooking.


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks :) It's never something I've gotten in to but going to have to start. Not used to putting him into the carrier by myself yet, especially back carry.


----------



## emmylou92

I wore hollie for a few hours a day.

Looking atthe boba new born carry, will it not hurt babys legs?!

I will add you to it now hun!


----------



## emyandpotato

No it's the perfect cocooned position for newborns, they love it! And thank you :flow:


----------



## emmylou92

Cant wait to try, i want the purple and gray one :)


----------



## lauram_92

Wish I had more natural things to discuss :(


----------



## bumpy_j

got my ERF seat today :D


Spoiler
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295454_10151412637375203_714230202_23148148_789105677_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/292560_10151412639465203_714230202_23148154_198920459_n.jpg
happy Joel! and not that bad for £195 (Britax two way), cheapest i've found anyway


----------



## vinteenage

It sucks you guys have to pay that much to get a decent seat.


----------



## 17thy

I'm paying $215 (not to mention shipping because its an online only product) for my britax convertible for the newest baby :shrug: Sounds like about what she paid


----------



## vinteenage

17thy said:


> I'm paying $215 (not to mention shipping because its an online only product) for my britax convertible for the newest baby :shrug: Sounds like about what she paid

Nope, she paid around $309.
Finn's "main" seat is a Graco MyRide and cost $130. Our backup (which I actually like better but the Graco feels safer) is a Cosco Scenera and cost $40. Graco rearfaces to 40lbs and Cosco to 35lbs.

I'm pretty sure there are _no_ reasonably price/cheap ERF seats available in the UK.


----------



## bumpy_j

How much is the Britax Two Way in the US? It's steep but most of the others are like £270+ - this is literally the cheapest you can get one unless you get it 2nd hand until the law changes. It's mad.


----------



## 17thy

vinteenage said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> I'm paying $215 (not to mention shipping because its an online only product) for my britax convertible for the newest baby :shrug: Sounds like about what she paid
> 
> Nope, she paid around $309.
> Finn's "main" seat is a Graco MyRide and cost $130. Our backup (which I actually like better but the Graco feels safer) is a Cosco Scenera and cost $40. Graco rearfaces to 40lbs and Cosco to 35lbs.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are _no_ reasonably price/cheap ERF seats available in the UK.Click to expand...

Jesus I can't believe how much more their money is worth.... 
I have a Britax Marathon Ashley floral for Emerald, it's amazing. I had a graco comfortsport before that and it was nowhere near as nice. I also just bought a Cosco Scenera as a back up for MILs vehicle and it feels like a cheap basic plastic seat lol. Although I *know* the safety features have to meet standards I'd still feel a million times more comfortable with her in the Britax.
https://www.babygizmo.com/images/product/E9W0632.jpg here's hers.

and the one I'm getting for LO #2
https://convertiblecarseatratings.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Britax-Marathon-cowmooflage.jpg


----------



## vinteenage

bumpy_j said:


> How much is the Britax Two Way in the US? It's steep but most of the others are like £270+ - this is literally the cheapest you can get one unless you get it 2nd hand until the law changes. It's mad.

I have no clue, there's nothing sold under that name here.

17thy, yeah the Scenera's a little flimsy but the adjustments are so much easier than on the damn Graco that I feel like he might be safer because of that. They're replacing our Graco seat for free though since we had a strap problem, so hopefully the new one will be better. It definitely seems comfier.


----------



## 17thy

The graco we had had RIDICULOUS strap and seat adjustments!! Everything on the Britax is simplified x1000. Glad we've decided to get a convertible for the new baby instead of an infant car seat this time.


----------



## AirForceWife7

vinteenage said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> How much is the Britax Two Way in the US? It's steep but most of the others are like £270+ - this is literally the cheapest you can get one unless you get it 2nd hand until the law changes. It's mad.
> 
> I have no clue, there's nothing sold under that name here.
> 
> 17thy, yeah the Scenera's a little flimsy but the adjustments are so much easier than on the damn Graco that I feel like he might be safer because of that. They're replacing our Graco seat for free though since we had a strap problem, so hopefully the new one will be better. It definitely seems comfier.Click to expand...

Daphne, do you have more than one car seat? Because I remember Brenna and Finn both had the MyRide65, and just want to make sure I'm not missing something.


----------



## 17thy

^she said the cosco was her back up :)


----------



## vinteenage

AirForceWife7 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> How much is the Britax Two Way in the US? It's steep but most of the others are like £270+ - this is literally the cheapest you can get one unless you get it 2nd hand until the law changes. It's mad.
> 
> I have no clue, there's nothing sold under that name here.
> 
> 17thy, yeah the Scenera's a little flimsy but the adjustments are so much easier than on the damn Graco that I feel like he might be safer because of that. They're replacing our Graco seat for free though since we had a strap problem, so hopefully the new one will be better. It definitely seems comfier.Click to expand...
> 
> Daphne, do you have more than one car seat? Because I remember Brenna and Finn both had the MyRide65, and just want to make sure I'm not missing something.Click to expand...

Yeah we have two. :) MyRide65 is usually in our car and the Cosco Scenera is our backup and is usually in my dad or grandmother's car.

We just sent the Graco car seat back though, as the straps were suddenly two different lengths (like if we take it off the splitter, they're two different lengths). They said they'd replace it if they agree it's a problem.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Okay thanks .. you know what's funny is that sometimes mine does the SAME thing, and then other times it's completely fine! I'll have to keep an eye on it :)


----------



## vinteenage

Total pain in the ass! The seat is lovely otherwise but argh! So sick of fighting with the straps.


----------



## AirForceWife7

If we'd have to send it back, we'd have no back-up car seat to use in the time we'd be waiting for the new one :(

It is .. a total pain in the ass though, I'm with you on that!


----------



## vinteenage

The Sceneras are $40 at Walmart, if you end up needing one.


----------



## smatheson

I really want a baby hawk mei tai but oh said no:cry: I'm gonna wait till my tax return comes in and take some money out of that to get one:haha:

Does anyone know if it would be worth getting the toddler hawk though? The baby hawk goes up to 40 pounds so I was thinking it would be nice to get that so I can use it with my next LO in the future:shrug:


----------



## emmylou92

bumpy_j said:


> got my ERF seat today :D
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295454_10151412637375203_714230202_23148148_789105677_n.jpg
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/292560_10151412639465203_714230202_23148154_198920459_n.jpg
> happy Joel! and not that bad for £195 (Britax two way), cheapest i've found anyway

We have the britax two way elite, I love its so does Hollie, the tethers get me though! My dad bought mine in norway, so was only £ 150s. Then we had to get it on the plain back :dohh: 


smatheson said:


> I really want a baby hawk mei tai but oh said no:cry: I'm gonna wait till my tax return comes in and take some money out of that to get one:haha:
> 
> Does anyone know if it would be worth getting the toddler hawk though? The baby hawk goes up to 40 pounds so I was thinking it would be nice to get that so I can use it with my next LO in the future:shrug:

I would go with baby hawk :)


----------



## 17thy

smatheson said:


> I really want a baby hawk mei tai but oh said no:cry: I'm gonna wait till my tax return comes in and take some money out of that to get one:haha:
> 
> Does anyone know if it would be worth getting the toddler hawk though? The baby hawk goes up to 40 pounds so I was thinking it would be nice to get that so I can use it with my next LO in the future:shrug:

I had this same dilemma. I got the toddlerhawk. And I'm glad I did because my friend has the babyhawk and it is way too small for Em who is 31 inches tall and 25lbs (babyhawk didn't reach knee to knee). I'm just getting a different wrap for when number 2 is a small baby, and then switch to the toddlerhawk when they get bigger :thumbup:


----------



## Bexxx

Just bought a wee notions nappy, only took about 6 months to figure out the website :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

Really wanted to take Rory on a walk but can't get the carrier on properly by myself with him in it :cry: Tried for ages to get him on front carry but I can't reach/am not strong enough to tighten the straps once he's in, and if I tighten them beforehand I can't reach to fasten it up. Trying to get him in to the back carry position was just a joke and I ended up dropping him on the bed. Stupid carrier. I'm irrationally upset about this :(


----------



## lauram_92

Don't worry Amy, you'll work out how to do it :hugs:


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks hun. Just having one of those days. Rory won't play with me either, he's being mean :(


----------



## Bexxx

:hugs:
Oh no, I can't help because I don't have that type of carrier :(
But I will say, it took me a good couple of weeks to get confident with mine. I still always put it on in front of the mirror :lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

Finally managed front carry though lost a handful of hair in the process. Honestly don't know how people ever manage back carry. Glad I don't have a wrap, would be so lost!


----------



## 17thy

I toss Em on my back from the side. She is really strong and a lot older than Rory though so she climbs her way up lol. Practice makes perfect though!!


----------



## cammy

okay So seriously what is the best clothe nappy? We are just using the ones you fold yourself but they are starting to be a paio because lo moves So much when we change him.


----------



## emmylou92

You could try a pocket nappy or all in one?


----------



## Bexxx

There isn't really a best nappy because different nappies work on different babies :/
Tots Bots Easyfits work best with us though x


----------



## emmylou92

I totally wentoff my tots bots today :( hollie had one on the other day and it gave her a rash and again today :( yet it doent happen with the ebay cheapies!?


----------



## vinteenage

That doesn't make sense. Are you washing them different?


----------



## emmylou92

No they get washed just like the others, with the others....

The bit that goes closest tothe skin though has become really rough, so im going to get some fleece liners try them.


----------



## vinteenage

Trying dumping a cup of vinegar in with them (clean) and do one or two rinses. Should help with the roughness.


----------



## Bexxx

I thought I'd use the pram today instead of the carrier...ended up with me carrying Isla in my arms all day and FOB pushing the pram :lol:


----------



## lauram_92

^ Bree I would try buying a few different types of nappy. I love itti bittis <3


----------



## snowfia

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-in-1-B...ps=63&clkid=7188467375536974964#ht_7664wt_931

That looks so uncomfy for the baby


----------



## emmylou92

Yeah, thats not a giod carrier at all, need to be knee to knee, to support baby in all the right places.


----------



## snowfia

I'm just snooping around ebay and that came up in suggestions and it's horrible :L


----------



## emmylou92

Hehe, i love snooping ebay, find some really weird stuff on there! Xxx


----------



## snowfia

Same aha. It's also hard not to buy things (A) xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Bit OT but you know this co-sleeping malarky, well I was wondering how it works? Like do you have to sleep exactly when your baby sleeps? I assume you can't just leave them in the bed by themselves at a young age. Or do you hold them/wear them until you're tired? What do you do during the day?


----------



## vinteenage

Finn will only co-sleep for extended periods of time. Often, he'll fall asleep on me and I'll wiggle out from under and leave him on the recliner. At night, he usually goes down around 9 or either Evan or I and the other one is in charge of getting stuff done (getting food, throwing laundry in, etc). Sometimes I can move into the bed and then leave him there but not always as hell wake up.

We have our bed against one wall, so only one side and the end are "open". We put pillows along the edge so he doesn't just tumble off and put him as close to the wall as possible. In the recliner I recline it and he's never fallen.


----------



## Mb2012

Macari is still little so probably a lot different than your son but I do lay her in the bed by herself if she's sleep. One side is pushed against the wall and I put pillows on the other sides just in case she rolls. If I'm laying with her I usually just maneuver out from under her then go to sleep. If she falls asleep on a couch I usually just lay her in the bend of my arm with my arm draped around her and we sleep like that. In the beginning I did hold her until I got tired but she got use to that and wouldn't sleep without me holding her but she seems to be fine not doing that now.


----------



## emmylou92

During the day, hollie just slept on me or in her carrier becausr, here is no way im runnung up and down all day, also had a moses basket down stairs, incase I had to put her down. When we both wanted to sleep we would fo to bed.


----------



## lauram_92

Thats what puts me off about co-sleeping. I wouldn't trust leaving Oliver alone on the bed - whether he was a day old or not :haha:


----------



## 17thy

We co-sleep every now and then. (only for a couple hours at a time though, she's never liked it much) but I feel uncomfortable leaving her on the bed alone still. Even though she's 16.5 months and practically jumps on and off the bed all day with no problems, just worried she'd roll off the bed because she's so "active" during her sleep.


----------



## smatheson

My matress and box spring is on the floor so I dont have to worry about him falling off. I lay down with him until he falls asleep and thewe have a video monitor so I turn it on and go into the living room so I can see when he wakes up


----------



## leoniebabey

Mb2012 said:


> Macari is still little so probably a lot different than your son but I do lay her in the bed by herself if she's sleep. One side is pushed against the wall and I put pillows on the other sides just in case she rolls. If I'm laying with her I usually just maneuver out from under her then go to sleep. If she falls asleep on a couch I usually just lay her in the bend of my arm with my arm draped around her and we sleep like that. In the beginning I did hold her until I got tired but she got use to that and wouldn't sleep without me holding her but she seems to be fine not doing that now.

i was told you should NEVER fall asleep with your LO on a couch


----------



## lauram_92

I always thought co-sleeping was when you went to bed at the same time. LO might as well be in their cot rather than on a bed with no bars? At least until you go to bed? (not aimed at anyone, just in general).


----------



## emyandpotato

I thought the point of co-sleeping is falling asleep at the same time and together and waking up together so the baby feels safe and never alone?


----------



## lauram_92

emyandpotato said:


> I thought the point of co-sleeping is falling asleep at the same time and together and waking up together so the baby feels safe and never alone?

You always word things so much better than me, but yes ^^ this.


----------



## emmylou92

That is the point :) alot of the time I would sleep when Hollie did, but when i didnt want to sleep she would sleep on me, with a carrier sometimes sometimes just on my chest, other times she would have to go in the moses basket.

As of monday im going to try get Hollie to take her afternoon nap with me so when LO is born we can all take an afternoon nap together.


----------



## 17thy

When I say we're co-sleeping I mean I'm in bed with her from the time we fall asleep until we wake up.


----------



## Leopard

Co-sleeping is sleeping in the same room, bed-sharing is in the same bed just so you know.


----------



## Bexxx

Co-sleeping is in the same bed. Most people have their baby in their room at first, but most people don't co sleep...


----------



## veganmama

for me cosleeping is sleeping with your baby in the adult bed at night 

thats what i do, mostly cause im too tired to get out of bed at night to feed him and also because i feel hes safer beside me. that being said i dont think HE cares if we cosleep or not lol its just for my sanity


----------



## Leopard

> Recently, there has become a clear distinction between co-sleeping and what experts now refer to as bed-sharing. In order to decide what is best for your family, it is important to know the difference.
> According to Attachment Parenting International (API), the definitions are as follows:
> &#8220;Co-sleeping refers to sleeping in &#8216;close proximity&#8217;, which means the child is on a separate sleep surface in the same room as the parents.&#8221;
> &#8220;Bed-sharing, also called the &#8216;family bed&#8217;, describes a sleep arrangement where the family members sleep on the same surface.&#8221;

https://blog.ergobaby.com/2008/12/bed-sharing-co-sleeping-or-separate-sleeping/


----------



## veganmama

haha whoops i guess im technically wrong calling it cosleeping


----------



## Leopard

Hehe. All good lol.


----------



## smatheson

Anyone know if the toddler hawk mei tai carrier is good for hot climates? I am starting to go hiking but need a really breathable carrier. I prefer a structured carrier because they are faster to put on.


----------



## daydreamerx

Would anyone recommend a strechy moby wrap? https://www.bigmamaslings.co.uk/zen-cart/moby-wrap-sling-p-346.html:flower:


----------



## moondrops

smatheson said:


> Anyone know if the toddler hawk mei tai carrier is good for hot climates? I am starting to go hiking but need a really breathable carrier. I prefer a structured carrier because they are faster to put on.

I'm not familiar with mei teis but we had the ergo performance and that is supposed to be great for hot weather as it has a "cooling panel and mesh lining to help keep you and your baby dryer and more comfortable" it is also the lightest of the ergos. We didn't get to use it in summer though as E hated it and i didn't persevere so it got sold xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I just got a freehand mei tai newborn-toddler for 50$!! WOOOOO!


----------



## samisshort

Co-sleeping and bed-sharing are two different things? I never knew that.. I guess my siggie should say bed-sharing not co-sleeping!

Anyways - is the Moby Wrap any good? I ordered one :) I had some girls recommend it!


----------



## Monkei

I liked my moby and still use it but find shes a bit heavy in it now so am looking at the ergo but need to find a cheapish second hand or sell my moby and the rest of her old baby stuff but i cant sell my moby until i get a new carrier x


----------



## beanzz

I'm BF and co-sleeping... Or at least I thought we were? I guess I'm bed sharing instead :wacko: 

I want to baby wear as walking with my pram is driving me insane as noone moves out of the bloody way! :brat: my carrier is just a lame mothercare one though and it doesn't feel secure, and LO doesn't look comfy at all...

Are mei tai's any good? I'm on eBay and I've seen a few I like. What's the spine situation like, do they give you backache?


----------



## veganmama

cant decide between ergo or babyhawk


----------



## aliss

beanzz said:


> I'm BF and co-sleeping... Or at least I thought we were? I guess I'm bed sharing instead :wacko:
> 
> I want to baby wear as walking with my pram is driving me insane as noone moves out of the bloody way! :brat: my carrier is just a lame mothercare one though and it doesn't feel secure, and LO doesn't look comfy at all...
> 
> Are mei tai's any good? I'm on eBay and I've seen a few I like. What's the spine situation like, do they give you backache?

Sorry didn't realize this was teen parenting!

A mei tai will not give you a backache, it's very ergonomic. The only time your back will ache is if you use the front carry too long (ie. with a 1 year old), and should switch to the back carry. Have fun, they are great!


----------



## LauraBee

Can't believe i haven't looked in here before. I guess it's because I don't call myself a "natural" parent (although I BF, BW, CS [well, bed-sharing] and do a few other things that fall under natural)



aliss said:


> A mei tai will not give you a backache, it's very ergonomic. The only time your back will ache is if you use the front carry too long (ie. with a 1 year old), and should switch to the back carry. Have fun, they are great!

I'm starting to get back ache (ALWAYS have her on my front) buuuut she pulls my hair when she's on my back and I carry a backpack for college, so I tolerate it :dohh:


----------



## aliss

Oh no, THAT stage! I used a ponytail only haha


----------



## LauraBee

Hmm, haven't tried that yet... Will have her on my back around the house tomorrow whilst wearing my hair up :thumbup:


----------



## beanzz

I ordered a Mei Tai!!! :dance: I can't wait for it to arrive so I can go for a walk on the beach :D


----------



## mum_erin

i've only just found this thread and im glad i have. 

my son Charlie (aged 16months tomorrow) is extended rear facing and was breastfed until he was 12 months old when he naturally weaned from the boob much to my disappointment. my daughter Ruby is 1 month old and is being fed expressed breast milk. she was born at 35 weeks and spent just over a month in the scbu/nicu and only came home a few days ago. we didn't get told hold her for almost two weeks and when i tried breastfeeding, she wouldn't latch and hasn't managed to do it so i am expressing. she is still very little but i will be wearing her in a carrier as soon as she reaches 8lb!


----------



## kittycat18

Add me to cloth bumming, baby wearing, co sleeping and breastfeeding (retired now) :flow:


----------



## LauraBee

Oh yeah, add me to breastfeeding, babywearing, co-sleeping and extended rear facing (not that she's in the car seat often)


----------



## beanzz

Mei Tai arrived - LOVE IT! :D taking Oakley for a walk on the beach tomorrow with the puppy, something I couldn't do with my pram! :happydance:

Add me to babywearing! Gonna use my new carrier aaaaall the time now.


----------



## X__Kimberly

I had no idea co sleeping with different :))

I just learned something new lol


----------



## vaniilla

Can I join? we use cloth & ERF, we did baby wearing til lo was around 8 months and after that he was more happier to run around. :flower:


----------



## cammy

okay so Ive been hearing alot about EC, can anyone explain it more to me and give me some pointers. Does it work for older babies? 


BTW I cosleep, cloth nappy, breastfeed, baby wear.


----------



## emmylou92

Willupdate later, there isathread i natural parenting about EC.


----------



## beanzz

Do cloth nappies leak as much as disposables? 

Anyone with some info on them? Was going to get them a while back before LO was born and even found some I liked but never went ahead with it :dohh: wish I did now.


----------



## Leopard

Anyone read the marie claire article?


----------



## vaniilla

beanzz said:


> Do cloth nappies leak as much as disposables?
> 
> Anyone with some info on them? Was going to get them a while back before LO was born and even found some I liked but never went ahead with it :dohh: wish I did now.

a cloth nappy will only leak if its not put on correctly (i.e there's a leg gap or too loose) or if it's kept on for too long so the same as a disposable really but we've only had a handul of leaks in 1 year & a half :flower:


----------



## snowfia

beanzz said:


> Do cloth nappies leak as much as disposables?
> 
> Anyone with some info on them? Was going to get them a while back before LO was born and even found some I liked but never went ahead with it :dohh: wish I did now.

When I first started using them we had a few leaks cos I didn't pre wash them but now they don't leak at all :)


----------



## beanzz

I'm confused about the liners and the nappies. The ones with liners in them does that mean you reuse the nappy with a different liner or do you still change the whole nappy? I think I'm too dumb for cloths :rofl: even on the info sites my brain is still mushed. I really wanna start though. Sick of stupid disposables.


----------



## kittycat18

beanzz said:


> I'm confused about the liners and the nappies. The ones with liners in them does that mean you reuse the nappy with a different liner or do you still change the whole nappy? I think I'm too dumb for cloths :rofl: even on the info sites my brain is still mushed. I really wanna start though. Sick of stupid disposables.

It depends what kind of cloth nappy you are using hunni! There are a few different types like pocket nappies that have a waterproof layer and they literally have a pocket that you stuff the insert inside. There are fitted nappies that don't have a waterproof layer that you need a separate waterproof wrap to put over the top of. There are All In Ones which already have the padded insert stitched into them. There are All In Twos that are a cover and you snap an insert into them and just change the insert. Whatever works best :flow:

Here is the most recent photo of my fluffy stash. It's already changed quite a bit :haha:
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0498.jpg


----------



## beanzz

kittycat18 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused about the liners and the nappies. The ones with liners in them does that mean you reuse the nappy with a different liner or do you still change the whole nappy? I think I'm too dumb for cloths :rofl: even on the info sites my brain is still mushed. I really wanna start though. Sick of stupid disposables.
> 
> It depends what kind of cloth nappy you are using hunni! There are a few different types like pocket nappies that have a waterproof layer and they literally have a pocket that you stuff the insert inside. There are fitted nappies that don't have a waterproof layer that you need a separate waterproof wrap to put over the top of. There are All In Ones which already have the padded insert stitched into them. There are All In Twos that are a cover and you snap an insert into them and just change the insert. Whatever works best :flow:
> 
> Here is the most recent photo of my fluffy stash. It's already changed quite a bit :haha:
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0498.jpgClick to expand...

Thanks :flower: any brand recommendations? I love your collection! :D they look awesome hehe


----------



## kittycat18

beanzz said:


> Thanks :flower: any brand recommendations? I love your collection! :D they look awesome hehe

Thanks hunni! Well we started off with cheapies like Alva and Papoose which are relatively cheap. They are great to be honest and soo easy to start off with. We found that our LO was a very heavy wetter at night time and the best thing to stop complete drenched clothing and bedding is Little Lambs. They are sooo soft and fluffy! The LL website has 10 nappies for £30 atm which is a bargain! £3 a nappy!? That's nothing... We love custom nappies aswell :flow:


----------



## KiwiMOM

Hi guys :flower:

I co-sleep, baby wear, BF and I'm TRYING to use cloth nappies. I have all these pretty itti bitti's I can't use because they don't have leg gussets and my LO's legs are too small + breast milk poo = huge mess. I can't wait for her to gain a little more so I can use mine properly. I plan on using 'sposies at night until she STTN though.. nothing better than picking up LO for a feed and ending up with a wet lap when your half asleep! :dohh:


----------



## EffyKat

OMG, I can't believe how easy life is baby wearing. I have my son Adam who I'm constantly tidying up after, playing with or just doing general things with. And then my son Aidan will want attention or just to be held and having him so close to me is just so soothing for both me and him. However, I have had a lot of negative comments from my family about it. Saying I'll spoil him, he'll never let me put him down, etc. But to be honest I just don't care. I love it, he loves it and it makes all three of us happy. :D


----------



## EffyKat

Oh, and I noticed that the links to the carriers on the first post, one is american and the other is slightly out of my price range unfortunately but I found a woman who makes her own wraps/slings and I have 3 they're brilliant.. If anyone wants it: www.snugiwraps.co.uk


----------



## beanzz

I know what you mean, I can actually eat when its just me and LO now I have my mei tai :haha:


----------

